# مواقف هندسيه بسيطه بين المهندس والمالك والمقاول



## ماجدان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

من خلال مقابلتى لكثير من المواقف البسيطه بين المهندس والمالك والمقاول 
اردت ان نشارك جميعا بما تعرضنا له او تعرض زملاءنا له من مواقف بسيطه 
حتى نستفيد من المواقف ولا تتكر ولبيان الكيفيه الصحيحه فى التعامل مع مثل تلك المواقف 
فما رأيكم اخوانى 

وأبدأكم الآن 

أثناء صب أحد أسقف البنايات 
وفى وجودى ووجود المقاول المسؤل 
اراد المقاول اخذ موعد منى لصب الاعمده التاليه والسقف التالى 

فأخبرته ان كل شىء سوف يكون فى ميعاده وانا لن اسمح بتحميل السقف إلا بعد مرور الوقت الكافى 
فتزمر المقاول وأنزعج 

وقالى : يعنى أمته يا بيه ؟
قلته : لن يتم تحميل السقف بالسقف التالى إلا عندما اسمح انا بذلك 
قالى : يا بيه احنا أن شاء لله هنصب الاعمده على نهاية الأسبوع والسقف بعديه علطول 
قلتله : اصبر على صب الاعمده هنعالج السقف ونريحه يومين وبعدين نبدأ شغلنا 
قالى : ليه يا بيه ؟ أنا هبدأ من بكره 
قلتله : حتى لو صبيت الأعمده دلوقتى حالا السقف ده مش هيتحمل بسقف تانى إلا بعد مده 
قالى : وانا مش هسيب عمالى كده من غير شغل 

فبدأ صوته يعلى ويتنرفز 
وأنا على العكس تماما....... هادى جدا حتى لو أطنطط قدامى 

لكنه قال : انا مش هستنى أكتر من أسبوع ونص وهنعالج يا بيه اللى أنت عايزه انا خشبى محسوب عليا بفلوس 
بصراحه أنا حبيت أقفل الموضوع
قلتله : بقولك أيه السقف مش هيتحمل خالص إلا بعد 28 يوم 
قالى : أيه 28 يوم لييييييييييه مين قال كده ........ محنا بنشتغل مع دكاتره واستشاريين كبار 
وعمرنا ما سمعنا كده وبنصب سقف كل أسبوع 
قلته : هو كده 
قالى : يا بشمهندس مش هينفع الكلام ده هنصب بعد اسبوعين من دلوقتى 
قلتله : أوك هتسيب الشده بتاعت السقف ده 28 يوم ومتفكهاش 
قالى : مين قال كده ؟؟ انت بتخترع قوانين يا بشمهندس ؟؟ 
بصراحه نرفزنى 
وقلتله : الكود قال كده ( أنا هنا غلطت )
قالى : الكود ؟؟؟؟ انت لسا مذاكر جديد يا بشمهندس ولا أيه طبعا الكلام بسخريه ( وده كان ناتج غلطتتى )

طبعا كده الموضوع كبر وبقى مش أسلوب كلام 
انا هنا حسيت انى غلط وقمت مصلح الموقف 
فرجعت لهدؤى

قلتله : هو كده والسقف مش هيتحمل إلا لما قول 
قالى خلاص يا بشمهندس شوف مين هيعملك كده 
قلتله : يبقى أتفقنا 
كرر وقالى : أنا مش هعمل وهات واحد يعملك اللى أنت عايزه 
قلتله : منا قولتلك أتفقنا وزى ما جبتك هجيب غيرك مافى مشاكل خالص خلص شغلك وسقفك ده 

ورجعت خطوتين للوراء 

تابعت عملى وطبعا المقاول جرى على المالك عشان يخدو فى صفه 
أنتهى العمل وخلص اليوم وطبعا تعليماتى زى ما هيا كانت شديده وبصرامه 

البيه المقاول بقى كان عنده شغل فى شرم الشيخ فكان عايز ينجز الشغل بأسرع ما يمكن عشان ينقل باقى عماله وعدته الموقع الجديد 

وبعدين بتكلم مع المالك فى بعض الفنيات والحسبات وسألنى عن الموضوع وعن المراحل التاليه فى التنفيذ 
فحكيت الموقف ...... وقلتله انى أتفقت معاه ان لو مش عايز ينفذ كلامى هسحب منه المشروع 
فقال المالك 
اتريه بيجر معايا ناعم وبيتكلم بحنيه وبيقلى اللى انت عايزه هنعملهولك وانا مش فاهم حاجه ولا عارف هو بيكلمنى كده ليه 
ولقيته بيقلى احنا كنا حاسبين أيجار (2) هزاز زمبه بـ (80ج ) للواحد يعنى (160 ) للأتنين 
هما حسبهم (100ج ) بس ورجعلى 60ج وانا مش فاهم هو بيعمل كده لييييييييه
أنتهى 

انا غلط لما قولت للمقاول الكود 
المقاول لا يناقش بهذا الأسلوب ولا يفهم يعنى ايه كود وقوانين وأشتراطات 
وده كان ناتج نرفزتى 
انصح الزملاء بالهدوء دائما فى العمل 
والتفريق بين المهندس والمقاول فى التحدث 

وتأكد دائما أن أوامرك هى التى سوف تنفذ ما دامت على مسؤليتك 

أرجو ان يكون هذا الموقف محل إفاده لنا جميعا 
وشكرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وبصراحه انت غلطان بس لو كان تحليلى صاح
وسيبك من الكود عندك اعمال المساحه للاعمده هم من نفسهم صعب انهم يشتغلو المويه عليهم الحداده للاعمده النجاره للاعمده كل الاعمال دى ح تكمل اكتر من اسبوعين 3 وبعدها التجهيز اما الفك للسقفه فدى لو عامل عمل كده (يفك قبل شهر)ما اطرده لكن اوقف واحد يراقبه ومال السودانيين كسالى وبتعاملو ببرود ليه عشان جنس الجوطه دى
حاجه تانيه تفهمه بعد كده يوم وبنحاول وااااااااااى وجدا


----------



## Ayman (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي أحمد..لست المخطئ..
لكن لا بد من ان يكون لدينا نظرة..مع من نتحدث ؟ مهندس - فني - عامل 
يعني لا بد ان تحاور كل على قدر فهمه هو ..لا فهمك انت


----------



## Ayman (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي مصعب..هل لنا ان نترك اللهجات العمية و نتحدث بالفصحى؟
حقيقة لم افهم ما تعنيه


----------



## وائل غربيه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> اخي مصعب..هل لنا ان نترك اللهجات العمية و نتحدث بالفصحى؟
> حقيقة لم افهم ما تعنيه


 


وانا كمان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا انت غلطت يا باشمهندس احمد 

وها اسالك سؤال يا اخي العزيز - لو المالك كان هو اللي مستعجل علي صب السقف ده بنفس درجة المقاول كان ها يبقي اسلوبك في معالجة الموقف بنفس الدرجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا ها تشوف حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان الراجل من حقه برضه انه يكسب ويخلص شغله بدري وده مش عيب - بس المفروض انت تشوف حل يتناسب مع طلباتك وطلبات المالك وطلبات المقاول وبما لا يضر بالعمل نفسه 

والحل من وجهة نظري انك تخليه يعمل تدعيم للسقف اللي تحت بعد ما يفكه علشان يقلل الاحمال الواقعه من السقف الجديد علي السقف القديم - والتدعيم ده مسؤليته هو وعلي حسابه - لانها تكلفه برضه - واعتقد انه كان ها يوافق 

وشكرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

كلامك كله صح و100 100 كمان بس فعلا مش لازم تقوله الكود لأن الموقف ده حصل معايا بس مع الحداد كان بيعمل الشريطية وكان فيه تداخل بين القاعدة الشريطية والمسلحة اللى شايلة العمود فقلتله الشريطية ( فرشها وغطاها مكملين معايا داخل المسلحة المنفصلة راح قاللى يعنى هاعملهم اربع رقق قولتله اه فراح طبعاااااااااااا قاللى ازاى انا عمرى ماشفت كده ما كده كده المسلحة اللى شايلة العمود شايلة الحيطة قولتله لأ الشريطية للحيطة والمنفصلة للعمود فقاللى انت بقالك كم سنة شغال ياهندسة رحت قايله قاللى انا بقالى شغاااال 30 سنة اول مرة تشوف كده رحت قايله هى الهندسة كده مش ثابتة على حال بكل بررووووووووود طبعا طبعا كان هاين عليه يعمل...........ههههههههههههههه بس صباح البرود


----------



## ماجدان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> أخي أحمد..لست المخطئ..
> لكن لا بد من ان يكون لدينا نظرة..مع من نتحدث ؟ مهندس - فني - عامل
> يعني لا بد ان تحاور كل على قدر فهمه هو ..لا فهمك انت


 
هو ده اللى قصدته بالضبط 
وعشان كده طرحت فكرة الموضوع فى طرح مثل هذه المواقف 

والكلمتين اللى حضرتك قولتهم يا بشمهندس أيمن هما الأفاده من الموضوع 
شكرا


----------



## ماجدان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طبعا انت غلطت يا باشمهندس احمد
> 
> ...


 
مشكور استاذى الحبيب 
أعلم ما تقول 

ولكن طرحت الموضوع للإفاده 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> كلامك كله صح و100 100 كمان بس فعلا مش لازم تقوله الكود لأن الموقف ده حصل معايا بس مع الحداد كان بيعمل الشريطية وكان فيه تداخل بين القاعدة الشريطية والمسلحة اللى شايلة العمود فقلتله الشريطية ( فرشها وغطاها مكملين معايا داخل المسلحة المنفصلة راح قاللى يعنى هاعملهم اربع رقق قولتله اه فراح طبعاااااااااااا قاللى ازاى انا عمرى ماشفت كده ما كده كده المسلحة اللى شايلة العمود شايلة الحيطة قولتله لأ الشريطية للحيطة والمنفصلة للعمود فقاللى انت بقالك كم سنة شغال ياهندسة رحت قايله قاللى انا بقالى شغاااال 30 سنة اول مرة تشوف كده رحت قايله هى الهندسة كده مش ثابتة على حال بكل بررووووووووود طبعا طبعا كان هاين عليه يعمل...........ههههههههههههههه بس صباح البرود


 

ممتاز أخ م|. إسلام 
وهذا هو الغرض من طرح الموضوع 
ليحكى كل منا موقفا يستفاد منه الجميع


----------



## مهندسه غلبانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

أنا بدرس ادارة مشروعات تشييد وده تخصصي 
ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعه
ليه في الاتفاق سواء مكتوب في العقد أولأ محددش المهندس الفاضل شروطه 
بحيث انه كان من البدايه عنده حل يناسب المقاول ويناسب المالك ويناسب ( الكود )
يعني في الموقف ال حضرتك عرضته لو فرضنا ان المالك كان عايز المنشأ ينتهي تنفيذه بسرعه ياترى كان هياخد صف مين
وليه محطتش في الاعتبار ان المقاول بيشتغل بناءَ على امكانياته يعني ممكن ميكونش عنده غير الخشب الموجود في السقف وبس
الخلاصه : أنا شيفه ان الخطأ كان من البدايه 
لو حضرتك ال اخترت المقاول اسمحلي اقولك ان حضرتك اخترت بما لا يتناسب مع طريقة تنفيذك لشغلك
لو المالك هو ال اختار المقاول اسمحلي ان حضرتك غلطت في انك معرضتش من البدايه طريقتك في التنفيذ على المالك والمقاول
أعتقد ان لو ده كان حصل مكنتش هتتحط في الموقف ال يخليك تقول ( الكود )
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مع احترامي الشديد للاخ سالدان فين الكود اللى ذكر إن الشدة بتاع السقف تتفك بعد 28 يوم صفحة كام وبند كام لان الكود المصري ذكر فى صفحة 211 طبعة 1995 وهو باختصار فك الفرم والشدادات للكمرات والبلاطات بالايام = طول الباكية *2 +2 يوم ولا تقل عن اسبوع فى البحور الاقل من 4 متر مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار عدم حدوث ترخيم وشروخ غير مسموح به وبالنسبة للكوابيل = 4*طول الباكية البارزة +2 يوم
واذا كانت المعلومات دى انا فاهمه غلط يا ريت حد يصححه
والله اعلم


----------



## samersss (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فبدأ صوته يعلى ويتنرفز 
وأنا على العكس تماما....... هادى جدا حتى لو أطنطط قدامى 



ماشاء الله على برود اعصابك مهندس سالدان

شكرا لك على هذه الفكرة الرائعه 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوة خليكم فى صلب الموضوع وهي المعلومة اللى قالها الاخ سالدان للمقاول وهي فك الشدة بعد 28 يوم علشان منعنلش زي الدكاتره مع احترامي ليهم المريض يروح لدكتور يوصفلوه المرض والعلاج ويروح لدكتور تاني يوصفله مرض اخر وعلاج اخر مختلف بس احنا فى فرق يوجد كود واحد مرجعنا مع الاختلاف انواع الكودات باختلاف طبيعية تلك الدول وظروفها على العموم ارجع للأخ سالدان فين البند من الكود اللى قال ان الشدة تتنفك بعد 28 يوم
اخوكم فى الله عبدالعزيز


----------



## ماجدان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسه غلبانه قال:


> أنا بدرس ادارة مشروعات تشييد وده تخصصي
> ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعه
> ليه في الاتفاق سواء مكتوب في العقد أولأ محددش المهندس الفاضل شروطه
> بحيث انه كان من البدايه عنده حل يناسب المقاول ويناسب المالك ويناسب ( الكود )
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

كلام جميل جدا ونبأ نناقشو واحده واحده 

أولا مرحبا بك كاستاذ لأدارة المشاريع 

* الموضوع أشراف ( استشارى على مقاول من اجل المالك ) وده شغل معرفه يعنى بدون عقود

* بالنسبه لموضوع المالك 
كنت هنصحه بالصح لأبعد الحدود 
وجايز أوافق على مسؤليته ويكون هو حر 
ولو كان الغلط ده كبير بعتزر طبعا عن المهمه المنسوبه إلى وانسحب من العمل عشان ( منفذ حاجه غلط ) 
* أما موضوع أمكانيات المقاول والله دى مش مشكلتى مش معنا أنه معهوش خشب تانى يبقى ننجز فى شغلنا ونعمل حاجه خطأ 
* المالك هو من اختار المقاول 
والموضوع اخى الكريم ليس بالكبر اللى حضرتك متخيله 
وعموما ده كان اول سقف يصبه المقاول وفعلا أنا شرحت طريقة تنفيذ الأعمال وأنا شايف أن اللى أنا بقوله ده الطبيعى مش محتاج أن أعمل قاعده عليه


----------



## ماجدان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

عبدالعزيز نادى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مع احترامي الشديد للاخ سالدان فين الكود اللى ذكر إن الشدة بتاع السقف تتفك بعد 28 يوم صفحة كام وبند كام لان الكود المصري ذكر فى صفحة 211 طبعة 1995 وهو باختصار فك الفرم والشدادات للكمرات والبلاطات بالايام = طول الباكية *2 +2 يوم ولا تقل عن اسبوع فى البحور الاقل من 4 متر مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار عدم حدوث ترخيم وشروخ غير مسموح به وبالنسبة للكوابيل = 4*طول الباكية البارزة +2 يوم
> واذا كانت المعلومات دى انا فاهمه غلط يا ريت حد يصححه
> والله اعلم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على الأحترام المبالغ فيه 

يا باشا أنا لم أذكر أن الكود قال ان الشده بتتفك بعد 28 يوم 
كلام سيتك مضبوط طبعا 100 %

لكن أطلع ثانية على الموقف تجد أن الخلاف على فترة تحميل السقف وهى بلا شك 28 يوم كما تقول كل الأكواد لأن هذه هى الفتره التى تصل فيها الخرسانه إلى مقاومتها القصوى تقريبا 

فلما وجدته متنرفز وعايز يصب بعد أسبوع قلتله يسيب شدة السقف اللى بنصبه 28 يوم وانأ عارف أنه مش هيرضى طبعا ............. فيبقى مفيش حل إلا أنه يأخر صب السقف التالى 

وعموما موضوع أن فك الشده تتأخر 
عشان لو تم صب السقف التالى بعد اسبوع او أسبوعين وتم تحميل السقف الأول بالسقف الجديد المصبوب تبقى الشده شايله السقف الأول لتكتمل مقاومته طبيعيا والسقف الثانى متشال على شدته 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> فبدأ صوته يعلى ويتنرفز
> وأنا على العكس تماما....... هادى جدا حتى لو أطنطط قدامى
> 
> 
> ...


 
أوك مشرفنا الكريم 

لكن ماهى الفكره الرائعه 
فكرة طرح مواقف حتى نستفيد من مناقشتها


----------



## anken (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت غلطان في كل شيء*

:29:انا شايف تمسكك برأيك الخاطئ واستمرارك في الجدال خطأ للأسباب التالية 
1- الخرسانة تصل الي اكثر من 70% من جهدها بعد سبعة ايام فقط فليس من المفترض الانتظار الي ان تصل الي اكثر من 90% من الجهد للبدء في تحميلها السقف التالي 
2-يمكن فقط ان تتمسك بقانون فك الشدة والذي يستلزم التالي ضعف العرض الاصغر للباكية + 3 في مسألة فك الشدة فقط 
3-وهذا هو الاهم اريد ان ابلغك فقط من حكم تجاربي وعملي في دول الخليج اننا نقوم بصب السقف كل اسبوع دون ادني مشاكل سوي اننا نحافظ علي بقاء الشده طبقا لما اسلفت في النقطه الثانيه فلو انت هنا في الخليج لما ابقيت علي رايك الا لنفسك


----------



## ماجدان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

anken قال:


> :29:انا شايف تمسكك برأيك الخاطئ واستمرارك في الجدال خطأ للأسباب التالية
> 1- الخرسانة تصل الي اكثر من 70% من جهدها بعد سبعة ايام فقط فليس من المفترض الانتظار الي ان تصل الي اكثر من 90% من الجهد للبدء في تحميلها السقف التالي
> 2-يمكن فقط ان تتمسك بقانون فك الشدة والذي يستلزم التالي ضعف العرض الاصغر للباكية + 3 في مسألة فك الشدة فقط
> 3-وهذا هو الاهم اريد ان ابلغك فقط من حكم تجاربي وعملي في دول الخليج اننا نقوم بصب السقف كل اسبوع دون ادني مشاكل سوي اننا نحافظ علي بقاء الشده طبقا لما اسلفت في النقطه الثانيه فلو انت هنا في الخليج لما ابقيت علي رايك الا لنفسك


 
1- أنا لا أخذ اى نتائج عن مقاومة الخرسانه إلا كما قال الكود بعد 28 يوم 
واى بند فى الكود يذكر موضوع 70 % ( ياريت يكون الكود المصرى )
ولو تم أستخدام نتائج لأيام أقل من 28 يوم بيتم تصحيحها بضربها فى فاكتور موضوح بجدول بالكود 

2 - أنا اتمسك بوصول القطاع الخرسانى للمقاومه المطلوبه حتى ابدا بتحميله وأستخدامه وليس لمجرد التصلد او ما شابه ذلك 
أما عن فك الشده فقوانينك صحيحه تماما 
ولكن اوضحت سابقا انه فى حالة تحميل السقف قبل تمام وصوله للمقاومه أعتمد على الشده عشان تشيل السقف وميحصلهوش اى ترخيم أو تشوه ناتج التحميل 
وده أوضحته بالتفصيل سابقا 

3 - عموما أنا بتكلم عن القطر والعمل داخل القطر المصرى وأتباعى لكود المنطقه المنفذ بها العمل 
ولا يهمنى طرق التنفيذ ايا كانت 
ولكنى على يقين وعلم أن مثل هذه المشاريع تكون بإضافات للخرسانه وطرق تصميم للخلطه الخرسانيه وطرق تنفيذ متفق عليها 

وشكرا على التداخل لك أخى الكريم


----------



## ماجدان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

إنشاء الله ابدأ معكم بموقف آخر


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

{بنا يوفقك يا بش مهندس حقا حضرتك مثال للمهندس المتميز والجاد فى عملة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> 1- أنا لا أخذ اى نتائج عن مقاومة الخرسانه إلا كما قال الكود بعد 28 يوم
> واى بند فى الكود يذكر موضوع 70 % ( ياريت يكون الكود المصرى )
> ولو تم أستخدام نتائج لأيام أقل من 28 يوم بيتم تصحيحها بضربها فى فاكتور موضوح بجدول بالكود
> 
> ...


 
الاخ الكريم م سالدان والاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عاوز اضيف تعقيب وارجو ان يتسع صدرك له يا اخي الحبيب - انتظار مرور 28 يوم علي صب السقف لكي يتم تحميله بالسقف الاخر والتاكد من نتيجة تكسير المكعبات وان الدنيا ورديه والامور تمام التمام والخرسانه زي الفل لايفيد في شئ لو تطرقنا الي العمليه من وجهة نظر حسابيه بحته - بمعني انك هاتخليه يفك الشده بعد 28 يوم وبالتالي يبقي السقف اللي فوق ها يتصب علي السقف اللي تحت بعد فكه - لان ماتقوليش انك بعد 28 يوم كمان عاوز تسيب الشده اللي تحت كمان والا يبقي انت بتذل الراجل :3:

نرجع لموضوع الحسابات واحنا بنصمم اي سقف بنصممه علي حمل ميت وحمل حي ودول مجموعهم دائما اقل من ضعف الحمل الميت - يعني بالبلدي كده مافيش سقف مصمم علي انه يشيل احمال ضعف الحمل الميت - يبقي السقف الاول لما يتحمل بشده السقف التاني هايتعرض لانه متحمل بوزنه هو ووزن السقف التاني  بالاضافه لوزن الشده يعني اكتر من الحمل المصمم عليه يبقي ممنوع انك تصب سقف علي سقف حتي ولو بعد 28 يوم صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لكن عمليا الكلام ده ما بيحصلش وكل الكودات حددت معاد الفك حسب بحر البلاطه وبحد اقصي لا يزيد عن عدد ايام معين حسب كل كود - ولم تتطرق الي ربط علاقه الفك باجهاد الخرسانه بعد 28 يوم والا يبقي كل الاسقف ما كانتش ها تتفك الا في المعاد ده مهما كانت ظروف المشروع 

وافضل اختبارتحميل - مجاني - للسقف هو انك تصب سقف فوق منه بعد ما تفكه -ده من وجهة نظري المتواضعه طبعا - لان الاحمال القادمه والتي سيتعرض لها السقف بعد استخدام المبني - اللي هي الاحمال الحيه - لن تصل الي ان تساوي حمل السقف العلوي الميت - يعني مثلا سقف سمكه 12 سم يبقي حمله الميت 375 كجم /م2+ 150كجم ارضيات +200كجم حمل حي = 725كجم /م2 اقل من 375*2=750كجم/م2- ده علي الاحمال التشغيليه - علي اعتبار ان البلاطتين لهما نفس السمك 12سم 

بالاضافه الي ان التصميم باستخدام حالات الحدود القصوي بياخد معاملات زياده في الاحمال بمتوسط 1.5 بالنسبة للاحمال التشغيليه ( الحمل الحي والحمل الميت) تقريبا ودي من ضمن معاملات الامان في التصميم - وبكده يبقي تصميم جميع العناصر من بلاطات وكمرات واعمدهواساسات واخد في اعتباره ان ممكن يتحمل باحمال اكتر من الاحمال التشغيليه مرة ونص ودي ممكن تكون النقطه اللي استند عليها اساتذة الكودات في عدم ربط جهد الخرسانه بعد 28 يوم بالفك او بتحميل السقف بسقف اخر - والا لو كان الامر غير كده كانت ذكرت في الكودات انه ممنوع صب سقف فوق سقف قبل فك شدة السقف السفلي - وساعتها بقي لو انت في الدور الخامس يبقي لازم تسيب شده الدور الارضي حتي الدور الرابع - هههههههههههههههههه:67:وساعتها مش تلاقي مقاولين يشتغلوا خالص والا ها تبقي التكلفه باهظه جداااااااااا


حاجه اخيره يا اخي الحبيب - عملك كا استشاري يجعلك حكم بين المالك والمقاول - يعني المفروض تعطي كل ذي حق حقه - وربنا سبحانه وتعالي يقول في كتابه العزيز - واذا حكمتم بين الناس ان تحكموا بالعدل - صدق الله العظيم 
يعني انت بتاخد حق المالك من المقاول وهو ان يتم العمل طبقا للاصول الفنيه وبدون تعنت -وفي نفس الوقت تاخد حق المقاول من المالك بان تعطيه مستحقاته والرقيب في ذلك كله هو الله سبحانه وتعالي - ولو المقاول عمل شغل غير متفق عليه لابد وان تخبر المالك لكي يعطيه حقه كما ان المقاول لو قصر في عمله فانك يجب ات تخصم عليه مقابل اي تقصير اضر بمصلحة المالك 


والله اعلي واعلم 


وشكرا اخي الحبيب سالدان والاخوة الكرام


----------



## ماجدان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ الكريم م سالدان والاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عاوز اضيف تعقيب وارجو ان يتسع صدرك له يا اخي الحبيب - انتظار مرور 28 يوم علي صب السقف لكي يتم تحميله بالسقف الاخر والتاكد من نتيجة تكسير المكعبات وان الدنيا ورديه والامور تمام التمام والخرسانه زي الفل لايفيد في شئ لو تطرقنا الي العمليه من وجهة نظر حسابيه بحته - بمعني انك هاتخليه يفك الشده بعد 28 يوم وبالتالي يبقي السقف اللي فوق ها يتصب علي السقف اللي تحت بعد فكه - لان ماتقوليش انك بعد 28 يوم كمان عاوز تسيب الشده اللي تحت كمان والا يبقي انت بتذل الراجل :3:
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم يا استاذ مهندس محى 
كلامك على راسى طبعا 

ولكن كما أوضحت سابقا من وجهة نظرى فى المشاركه التاليه



سالدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك على الأحترام المبالغ فيه
> 
> يا باشا أنا لم أذكر أن الكود قال ان الشده بتتفك بعد 28 يوم
> ...


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

والله نقاش حلو بس لما نخرج الواقع ونشوف


----------



## ماجدان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الخطأ الوارد فى هذا الموقف 

1 - كيفية التفريق فى الحديث الهندسى العلمى بين المهندس والمقاول فى أسلوب الكلام لتجنب عدم فهم المقاول للفكر الهندسى الذى يدور برأس المهندس .... فنمنع ظهور خلافات لأختلاف طرق الفكر العلمى المتبادل 

2 - عدم زيادة الإنفعالات النفسيه والحركيه حتى لا تكون عرضه للأخطاء .... فعليك الهدوء تماما ودائما بإذن الله تكون انت على حق ويجب ان تكون على يقين ان كلامك يجب أن ينفذ بالحرف مادمت أنت المسؤل


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*كتب الاخ مصعب الممصعب فى مداخلة سابقة مايلى:*
*وبصراحه انت غلطان بس لو كان تحليلى صاح
وسيبك من الكود عندك اعمال المساحه لاسبوعين لاعمده هم من نفسهم صعب انهم يشتغلو المويه عليهم الحداده للاعمده النجاره للاعمده كل الاعمال دى ح تكمل اكتر من 3 وبعدها التجهيز اما الفك للسقفه فدى لو عامل عمل كده (يفك قبل شهر)ما اطرده لكن اوقف واحد يراقبه ومال السودانيين كسالى وبتعاملو ببرود ليه عشان جنس الجوطه دى
حاجه تانيه تفهمه بعد كده يوم وبنحاول وااااااااااى وجدا*​

اخى مصعب 
اراك دائما تقحم اسم السودان فى اى موضوع بمناسبة اوبدون وبطريقة سلبية لا داعى لها , نحن هنا نلتقى فى منتدى عالمى نلتقى فيها كاخوة من بلدان شتى ومن مختلف المواقع فى العالم نتناقش ونتفاكر فى الامور الهندسية علما وعملا ما عدا ذلك يعتبر مضيعة لزمنك وزمن غيرك .دائما حاول اخرج من القطرية الضيقة عند دخولك هذا المنتدى وتخيل نفسك فى فضاء عالمى مع زملاءك كاسرة واحدة .
فمثلا فى مداخلة سابقة لك مع احد الاخوة المصريين وكان يسأل عن التجنيد فى مصر ,اراك كتبت له بضرورة الذهاب الى الخدمة الوطنية ليسمح له بالعمل فى المجلس الهندسى يعنى كأنه فى السودان !!!!!!!!!ايضا مداخلة لك تتحدث عن التصميم فى السودان بطريقة موسلى فقط مع ان عدد كبير من السودانيين يصممون بaci , وايضا مداخلاتك من شاكلة نحن فى السودان نفعل كذا وكذا.. ودكتور فلان اسلوبه كذا ...يا اخى ادخل الموضوع اذاعندك معلومة مفيدة وموثقة دون الخروج عن لب الموضوع والا ستكون مشاركة من اجل المشاركة فقط .
اما حديثك اعلاه باللغة العامية واتهامك للسودانيين بالكسل فهو مرفوض تماما ولا داعى اساسا لذكر ذلك هنا وهذا ربما يرجع لصغر سنك فلو سمحت لك الظروف وعملت خارج السودان وخاصة فى الخليج حيث المشاريع الكبيرة والاعداد الهائلة من العاملين من كل الدول ستعرف مقدرة السودانيين ومنافستهم لكل الاجناس واثباتهم لوجودهم بالجدية والاتقان وتحمل المشاق.
لذلك لا غرو ان تجد المهندسين السودانيين فى بلديات دبى وابوظبى اومساحين الطرق فى السعودية وما يتطلب ذلك من تحمل المشقة والضغط ,وما ذكرته عن السودان ينطبق على كل الدول ولكل مجتهد نصيب , اخيرا عذرا اخى لو تحاملت عليك بعض الشى ولكن لابد من التوضيح اللازم وعذرا للاطالة.
ياسر
جدة


----------



## محمددنيا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الحقيقة موضوع جميل و النقاش حلو و عاوزين ندخل فى موقف تانى


----------



## alileith (29 نوفمبر 2008)

إخواني الاعزاء 
هذه مشكلة عويصة نعاني منها جميعا
الأدهى من ذلك انو دخل على القطاع البناء كل من هب ودب ,هنالك شي لاحظته وهو وبالذات الأسطوات الكبار يتحسس من أي كلمة من المهندس بحجة انو بيفهم وانو المهندس جاي يتفلسف عليه بكود وخلافه

هنالك موضوع اخر وهو الفرق بين المهندس والعامل والأسطة فهذا الأخير ينفذ مايريده منه المهندس او قد يكون أخذ المهنة من رئيس العمال او من أقرانه في العمل فتراه وكأنه تقولب على مهنج معين متناسيا ما لكن مبنى ومنشا من احتياجاته وظروفه فعلى سبيل المثال لو كان حداد متعود على نشر حديد التسليح للأسقف بترتيب كذا أو توزيع اتاري كذا فتراه يثور ويستغرب لأنه قد خرج على المألوف 

الامر الأخر مراقب العمال فتراه وكأنه ملك العمل والأمر الناهي وعلى الرغم أن هذا من صميم عمله ولكن يمارس أحدهم الدور بزيادة ويتصور نفسه أعلى حتى من المصممين والمهندسين ومالك الموقع نفسه ويتدخل في كثير من الأمور

اما المشكلة الاخرى فتجد المقاول يحاول وبكل السبل خفض التكاليف وهذا من حقه ولكنه قد يعمد لأمور تضر بمصلحة العمل بحجة تكاليف ايجار المعدات والقوالب وخلافه والمصيبة عندما يجالوك على مواد هندسية لا تصلح او قد يسبب استخدامها خطورة على المنشا بحجة إنها أرخص او الاسراع في العمل على حساب الجودة للأرتباط بعمل أخر

الحل هو أن تبين لكل من المالك والمقاول بشرح بسيط خطوات العمل مع تقديم جدول زمني اولي لخطوات العمل
وبالنسبة للمقاول فأضل حل هو وكما كانت تفعل شركتي السابقة وما زالت بإبرام عقد معه يتضمن شروط مهمة وهي عدم الأخلال بأي ما يمس الموقع او رب العمل او الشركة من حيث التنفيذ والمتانة والمواصفات

اما بالنسبة لإخواني المهندسين فكما يقول المثل خاطب الناس حسب عقولهم وكن صدرك رحب مع الحزم 



الحل يا إخواني بسيط 
اولا على المهندس أن يكون واضح معاه من البداية ولكل الطرفين ويقدم على الأقل وكما تعلمنا جدول زمني للعمل


----------



## alileith (29 نوفمبر 2008)

إخواني الأعزاء هنالك مشكلة أخرى لم تنتبهوا لها وهي الصراع بين المعماري والمدني والمالك فحيانا يطلب المالك أو المعماري طلبات قد لا تتلائم وطبيعة المنشأ من الناحية الأنشائية أو قد يتطلب تنفيذها حلول خاصة او تكاليف او وقت إضافي بما يضعك بإشكال مع كل منهما

أيضا هنالك مشاكل البلدية وخلافه فمثلا قد يتعرض المالك على تكاليف رفع أنقاض البناء او تكاليف خزن المواد والمعدات المستعملة وحسب قوانين البلد والمنطقة المعنية


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> *كتب الاخ مصعب الممصعب فى مداخلة سابقة مايلى:*
> 
> *وبصراحه انت غلطان بس لو كان تحليلى صاح*
> *وسيبك من الكود عندك اعمال المساحه لاسبوعين لاعمده هم من نفسهم صعب انهم يشتغلو المويه عليهم الحداده للاعمده النجاره للاعمده كل الاعمال دى ح تكمل اكتر من 3 وبعدها التجهيز اما الفك للسقفه فدى لو عامل عمل كده (يفك قبل شهر)ما اطرده لكن اوقف واحد يراقبه ومال السودانيين كسالى وبتعاملو ببرود ليه عشان جنس الجوطه دى*
> ...


مشكور
غيرى يكتب بالعاميه خاصته ولا يسال اما الدارجه السودانيه فلا
ج السودان تدرس بالكود البرطانى اما الجامعات الاخرى فتدرس الكود الامريكى
كسل السودانيين هو نوع من المزاح ليس الا
اسلوب بعض الاساتذه لان بعض الطلبات لاقت عدم قبول كسؤال احدهم عن مخطط
اما مشاركتى هذه فهى من المنطق يمكن عمل اعمال المساحه للطابق التالى واعمال المعالجه وكلها تاخذ من الزمن الكلى
اما الفك من ناحيه هندسيه فيعتمد على نوع الخرسانه ونتائج الايام الثلاث الاولى وسابع يوم كمؤشر لجودة الخرسانه ويتم حساب اعمال التشغيل اذا لذم
انا اكثر الناس علما بان السودانيين اكثر تحمل ولم يسبق لى ان رايت سودانى فى موقع عمل يخرج وفق الزمن بل وفق الاداء وما يتطلبه دون النظر للزمن الاضافى او غيره وسبق ان رايت احدهم يعمل مهندس لفترة 24 ساعه متواصله
عموما لك الشكر على ما اوليت من نصح ولك العتبى حتى ترضى


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى مصعب على التعقيب كل المسألة نصيحة اخوية واحييك على صدرك الرحب مما يؤكد اصالة معدنك 
واهنئك على مشاركاتك فى هذا المنتدى ممايؤكد نشاطك وحبك للعلم والعمل ,انا شخصيا درست بالكود الامريكى وكنا محظوظين بان درسنا ذلك احد اساطين الهندسة المدنية فى السودان (د احمد الطيب مدير ج السودان حاليا)عندما كان عميدا لكلية الهندسة فى الاسلامية , وبما انى الاحظ عليك حبك للتطور والتقدم فى هذا المجال لذلك انصحك بمحاولة الوصول لهذا الدكتور سيفيدك كثيرا لاتقانه لتصميم الخرسانة نظريا وعمليا وحبه لمساعدة طلاب العلم وله اسلوب رائع فى التدريس .
وفقك الله مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## خالد قدورة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع , نقاش مفيد


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (9 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عمرو حسين (10 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزي المهندس الفاضل ,,,,,,,,,, السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , بالنسبة لفك الشدات الخشبية للاسقف فانا اعلم انك تعلم بموعد فكها جيدا حسب الكود و كما تقول اما بالنسبة لكلام المقاولين فلا ياخذ لانه كلام غير صحيح و غير منطقي بل مادي بالدرجة الاولى و نا مل منكم ان تكون اكثر حزما مع المقاولين و لا تجادلهم كثيرا حيث انك تستطيع تطبيق الاسس الصحيحة بدون جدال معهم لان الجدال معهم (عقيم)............. مع الشكر


----------



## م خليل شملخ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء الموضوع يعتمد على جهد الخرسانة فبعد 7 ايام من المفترض ان يصل الجهد الى 70% من الجهد التصميمي


----------



## ماجدان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للأخوه على المشاركات والمعلومات المفيده ومع الموقف الثانى


----------



## ماجدان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموقف الثانى ( أختلاف نسب الخلط )*

الموقف الثانى 

( أختلاف معاير خلط الأسمنت أثناء الصب )

* مشروع تنفيذ فله سكنيه بمساح 200م2 من طابقين 
الأساسات قواعد منفصله 

وكانت مواصفات صب القواعد 
بند الخرسانه المسلحه 
350 كجم أسمنت بورتلانى مقاوم للكبريتات + 0.8 زلط + 0.4 رمل 

وأثناء التنفيذ 
كان مطالب أن اتابع العمل أثناء الخلط بالخلاطه والعمل بصب الخرسانه بالموقع ودمكها وتسوية سطحها 

وبالفعل كنت اتابع عمليات الخلط والصب بالموقع وحدى 
ولكن ودون درايه ذاد تواجدى بالموقع بعيدا عن الخلاطه حتى لم ألحظ عمليات الخلط لمده طويله ( خطأ )

وفجأه لا حظت وجود رجل غريب بالموقع لا اعرفه يلاحظ العمل بالموقع 
وسألنى 

قال : هو حضرتك مهندس الموقع ؟
قلت : ايوه 
قال : من طرف المكتب الأستشارى الهندسى ؟
قلت : ايوه 

ثم أخذ يتابع العمل فتأكدت انه المالك ولكنى لا اعرفه 
وبعد فتره جائنى يسأل مجددا 

قال : لو سمحت يا بشمهندس هما ليه على الخلاطه بيحطو شكاره إلا ربع مش المفروض شكاره أسمنت كامله 
قلت : اه هما بيحطو شكاره 
قال : لأ ممكن حضرتك تبص عليهم 
قلت : بعد إذنك هشوف ايه الموضوع 

ورحت ناحية الخلاطه وسالت المقاول 

قلت : انتم بتحطوا شكاره إلا ربع ؟
قالى : دا بس من شويه كام قلبه كده 
قلت : ليه أنا مش قايلك شكاره كامله 
قالى : أصل يا بشمهندس الأسمنت ماليان جبس ونسبة الجبس فيه عاليا فبيشك بسرعه فعشان كده بس هنقلل نسبة الأسمنت فى القلبه 

( الظاهر أنه كان عايز يخدمنا ويقلل الأسمنت المستخدم عشان أحنا كنا واخدين المشروع مونه وأجره )

طبعا انا من غير ما افكر أو اراجع الكلام وبحسن نيه عشان اهدى الموقف عشان المالك ما يقلقش روحت للمالك وقلتلو نفس الكلام ( خطأ )

المالك قال : طيب وهز راسه وحسيت أنه مقتنعش 

وذهبت أتابع العمل ......... وبعدين المالك عمل تليفون 
وعنها أتصل المهندس الأستشارى صاحب المكتب بيا على التليفون 

وقالى : خلى المقاول يحط شيكاره كامله وأنا جاى 
قلت : أنا فعلت كده فعلا يا بشمهندس

وجاء الأستشارى وأتكلم مع المالك 
وبعدين جالى فى وجود المقاول 

وقالى : أيه اللى حصل ؟
قلت : مفيش المقاول كان بيحط شيكاره إلا ربع 
قالى : ليه ؟
قلت : عشان الجبس ........ إلخ نفس الكلام اللى سمعته من المقاول

فالمهندس بصلى كده وزغر لى بعينه

وقالى : أنت بتسمع كلام صنيعيه 
وهنا المقاول 
قال : يا بشمهندس اصل ...........

وقبل ما يكمل كلامه 
المهندس 

قالو : جبس ايه واسمنت ايه ... انت بتتكلم ليه اصلا متفتحش بؤك بكلمه وروح شوف شغلك وملكش دعوه بحاجه ومتتحشرش فى اللى ملكش فيه

وبصلى 

وقالى : متسمعش كلام صنيعيه ولا ترملهم ودانك ولا تسمعلهم اصلا 

أنتهى ,

* المفروض ان فى مثل هذه الأعمال يتواجد على الأقل مهندس موقع مسؤل ومشرف مرابض عند الخلاطه لمتابعة عمليات الخلط ونسب المواد بصفه مستمره

* ولكن كنت بالموقع وحدى فكان من الواجب على المهندس المسؤل مراقبة الموقع ككل بعين واحده وبصفه مستمره
ويكون فى الغالب بمكان يمكنه من متابعة الخلاطه بصوره مستمره ومتابعة العمل بالموقع ولا يحيد بعينيه عن متابعة العمل 
وهنا تظهر الخبره القويه فى عمليات صب الخرسانه ومتابعة القلبه نفسها بالعين للتعرف على مدى جودتها من لونها وحجمها وكمية الرمل والأسمنت بها وايها أكثر او اقل من الحد المطلوب 

وكان الخطأ هنا عندما أبتعدت بعينى عن مراقبة عمليات الخلط لفتره طويله 

* والخطأ الفادح هو اخذ كلام المقاول بثقه دون حتى التفكير القليل 
إذ أن بقليل من التفكير كان سيتبادر إلى زهنى ان المصنع الذى يخرج الاسمنت معتمد وحاصل على شهادة جوده وأن أختبارات مراقبة الجوده تتم بصوره دوريه على إنتاج المصنع ولا يعتمد الإنتاج إلا إذا كان يصلح للإستخدام
وأن موضوع سرعة شك الأسمنت ليس له علاقه بكميته وان المطلوب هو الوصول لمقاومة اسمنت مطلوبه تبعا لمواصفات المشروع وليس لنا علاقه بسرعة الشك 

ثانيا نقل الفكر المتبادل والذى هو بدون أى وعى هندسى للمالك بنفس الصوره وحتى دون تدخل بكلمات هندسيه فى الكلام مما جعله غير مقتنع وغير راض عن العمل 

انصح الأخوه الزملاء الكرام 
بالتمعن دائما بوجهة نظر هندسيه فى كل خطوه بالموقع مهما كانت صغيره اوكبيره 
والتحلى بكيفية أدارة العمل بالموقع والتوفيق بين البنود والأنشطه المختلفه بالموقع الواحد 

والأهم عدم مشاورة المقاولين والصنيعيه فى الفكر الهندسى على الأطلاق وعدم الأستماع إلى كلام الصنيعيه 
إلا فى تحديد خطوات التنفيذ وأسلوب العمل بالموقع ويكون ايضا عباره عن اوامر منك شخصيا قد يتداخل فيها المقاول بصوره او باخرى من اجل التعديل فى أسلوب التنفيذ والعمل بالموقع 
وليس أكثر 
وإنما لا تسمح له أبدا بالتدخل هندسيا فى العمل فهذا ليس من أختصاصه على الأطلاق​ 
وارجو ان يكون الموقف محل إفاده 
وشكرا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشاجره مع العمال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
انا بجد عجبنى هذا الموضوع لانو بيحدث مع اغلب المهندسين 
انا بقى حصل معايه ده بس باسلوب ينرفز شويه
اثناء تدريبى فى احد المواقع لشركه لها اسمها فى مصر 
ذهبت الى مكتب الاجاره لتقديم ورقى ( اى شهاده تثبت انى طالب بكليه الهندسه وليا الحق فى التدريب )
وعندما تم قبولى للتدريب ذهبت مع المهندس وكان مهندس تشطيبات وانى اشك  فكل الذى كان مطلوب منه فى الموقع هو ان يدير العمال على نظافه سطح المبنى ) والذى كان يقوم بي ويرشدنى هو ان يقول ليا اطلع شوف العمال نظفت المكان ولا لا وكان يقعد فى مكان معيا لكى يشرب كوبا من الشاى على استرخاء وانا لا اعرف هل هو معتمد اعتمادا كليا عليا ولا عنده ثقه زائده فى العمال 
حتى لا اطيل عليكم المهم 
انى ذهبت فى يوم من ايام التدريب بتوجيه من المهندس الى سطح مبنى معين وكان يحمل بعض معات التكييف الثقيله وذهبت كالعاده لأباشر العمال فى النظافه 
وكان المبيضين موجودين فى المبنى وكانت اباشرهم 
فكان المطلوب منهم هو تمحير البلوكات الخرسانيه التى يتحمل عليها اجهزت التكيف الثقيله 
وكانت هذه البلوكات معزوله وكل ما على صنايعى المحاره هو ان يمحر البلوك المعزول لكى يبقى حسن المظهر عند البياض ويصبج نظيفا الشكل 
فكان الصنايعى امامى وشوفته وهوه معاه كتر ( موس حاد) والجزء الى ( العجينه الاسمنتيه ترد ) يقوم جايب الكتر وشايله وكان هذا امامى وبلا حرج فتعجبت 
 وبدهشه جريئه منى قولتله ايه الى انت بتعمله ده ؟؟
رد عليا ببرود جدا وقالى يا هندسه بشيل العزل لانه بيخلى العجينه الاسمنتيه ترد تانى 
قولتله يا سلام انت عارف احنا فين دلوقتى وايه الى حولينا ده
قالى فى السطح وحولينا التكيفات (وطبعا الرد بسخريه وببرود تام )
قولتلو انت عارف التكيفات دى بتولد رطوبه عاليه جدا يعنى الى انت بتشيله ده بيضر المبنى .

رد عليا باسلوب والله كانه معلم

قالى ياعم هو كل مهندس هيجى عندنا فى الموقع هيطنطط علينا شويتين 
خالنى طلعت من شعورى وزعقت فى الموقع وخرجت فعلا عن شعورى 
(وقولتله احترم نفسك ومتخلنيش اغلط فيك وطلما انا فى الموقع ده يبقى لزم تحترم نفسك وكل واحد هنا وليه حدود هتطلع عن حدودك استحمل غلطك )
وبعد مشاجره ما كملتش عشر دقائق

لقيت الكل فهم او حث انى فاهم وكأن هما عملو كده علشان يجثو نبضى ويشوفوا انا مهندس فعلا ولا اى كلام 
والى انا استغربتله ان طول هذه المشاجره لم اجد المهندس المسؤول لانو كان كا العاده بيشرب شاى

وقعدت اسئل نفسى ايه الى انا عملته ده وانا ما ليش اى حق ولا السلطه فى ادارت الموقع 
ولكن لما حسيت انى ممكن ابقى غبى فى حاجه انا عرفها او فى مشكله انا عارف انها غلط لزم كنت اصلحها 
وصدقونى انا بعدها ما كملتش يومين لانى نفسيتى تعبت من هذا المهندس ولانى حثيت انى ممكن فى يوم من الايام ابقى ملاحظ فقط لا غير على العمال وليس مهندس

وشكرا 
اخوكم م / احمد عيسي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الخ سالدان تحية لجرأتك على طرح بعض المشاكل والاعتراف بالاخطاء والملاحظ أنك أدركت خطأك في ترديد أجوبة المقاول للمالك وهذا خطأ كارثي أن تعطي للمقاول هذه الشحنة العالية من الدعم الذي لا يستحقه لأنه يتصرف بشكل خاطئ 
ولاحظ قوة مديرك في حديثه مع المقاول وهذا هو الاسلوب لمناسب مع هذا المط من المقاولين ويجب التمييز بالحديث بين المقاول المحترم المتفهم والآخر الذي يرى المهندس (بتاع كتب).
شكرا لطروحك


----------



## ماجدان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> الخ سالدان تحية لجرأتك على طرح بعض المشاكل والاعتراف بالاخطاء والملاحظ أنك أدركت خطأك في ترديد أجوبة المقاول للمالك وهذا خطأ كارثي أن تعطي للمقاول هذه الشحنة العالية من الدعم الذي لا يستحقه لأنه يتصرف بشكل خاطئ
> ولاحظ قوة مديرك في حديثه مع المقاول وهذا هو الاسلوب لمناسب مع هذا المط من المقاولين ويجب التمييز بالحديث بين المقاول المحترم المتفهم والآخر الذي يرى المهندس (بتاع كتب).
> شكرا لطروحك


 
أعتقد لا هناك ادنى شكر 
فهى مواقف واحداث أعتقد انها ستفيد كثير من زملائى واخوانى المهندسين الجدد والذين هم الآن فى نفس التوقيت الذى كنت به فى بداية حياتى العمليه 
حقيقه ارجو من الله ان يستفاد كل المبتدئين باخطائنا التى مرت علينا نحن فى بداية مشاورنا 
حتى نرتقى بالمهنه الهندسيه القيمه ونرتقى بالفعل بالمهندس المسلم العربى ليكون دائما فى الأحسن بأسرع وقت 

اشكر سيادتكم المرور الكريم


----------



## م محمد عاشور (12 ديسمبر 2008)

صراحة، راغب في شكر من كتب هذا الكلام، مازلنا على بداية الطريق، ونحن في أشد الحاجة لتعلم هذه الأساسيات  .!​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> شكرا اخى مصعب على التعقيب كل المسألة نصيحة اخوية واحييك على صدرك الرحب مما يؤكد اصالة معدنك
> واهنئك على مشاركاتك فى هذا المنتدى ممايؤكد نشاطك وحبك للعلم والعمل ,انا شخصيا درست بالكود الامريكى وكنا محظوظين بان درسنا ذلك احد اساطين الهندسة المدنية فى السودان (د احمد الطيب مدير ج السودان حاليا)عندما كان عميدا لكلية الهندسة فى الاسلامية , وبما انى الاحظ عليك حبك للتطور والتقدم فى هذا المجال لذلك انصحك بمحاولة الوصول لهذا الدكتور سيفيدك كثيرا لاتقانه لتصميم الخرسانة نظريا وعمليا وحبه لمساعدة طلاب العلم وله اسلوب رائع فى التدريس .
> وفقك الله مع شكرى وتقديرى


للاسف انا بعيد عن السودان
اما مدحك لى ففى غير موضعه واسعى ان اصل لذلك القدر
حب خدمة الطلاب فى كل اساتذة الجامعات السودانيه استاذ عصام "د" والحاج على "المساح د" لن انسى جلوسه بالبنشات والتدريس والشرح تحت ظل شجر الجامعه باسلوب ابوى واخوى وووو
عموما المواقف تحتاج لتفكير سريع للتصرف و بعمق
من المواقف وانا اتدرب بشركه مقاولات كان الخلطه تحتاج لزيادة ابلية التشغيل كانت تتم بالماء اضافة الماء للخرسانه
كنت اعارض ذلك كثيرا وعندما اذهب ياتى المهندس ويامر باضافة الماء "مدير الموقع"فكان المراقب "مراقب العمال"يامرهم باضافة الماء ويحسب ان الاستشارى هو الذى رفض و بعد وصف وتاكد تاكدوا ان الذى يمانع اضافة الماء متدرب "بدون مرتب "جديد فما كان منه الا ان وجهنى للمهندس ياشيخنا نحن امورنا ملخبطه خلينا نخلص ما تعمل لينا مشاكل يا اشتغل معانا بالطريقه حقتنا يا نفذ القريته فى مشروع حقك كنا ما ح ننتهى
خلصت معاهم الشهر وكان اعجابهم بى كتير لكن رفضت العمل معهم لانهم اكيييد ح نمش محكمه يوما ما بس لسوء حسن حظ الشركه انه الاستشارى والمهندس المقاول "مدير الموقع "زملاء عمل سابقا كاستشاريين
يعنى مصدقين بعض للنهايه 
اغرب شئ انه كان اسياخ حديد تورد بدل 26 كانت 24 ويصر امين المستودع انها 25 و هنا الاستشارى شك انتو عندكم غلط فى الحديد
للامانه لم اشاهد استشارى بدقته فقد كان يحسب الفرق فى اعلا الحائط بالنظر لاسفله بالملم دون النظر او القياس اعلا وبدون متر
يعنى من القاعده يحدد الفرق وكان يسير على الحائط ويستلم الذى يحتاج مراجعه يحدده بالملم وانكشف امر الماء بسهوله ومن بعد كبير وقرر عدم تصديقه الى ان انتهيت من فترة الشهر المجانى


----------



## ماجدان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

محمـد حسين قال:


> صراحة، راغب في شكر من كتب هذا الكلام، مازلنا على بداية الطريق، ونحن في أشد الحاجة لتعلم هذه الأساسيات  .!​


 لا شكر على واجب على الأطلاق 
لعلها تكون مفيده فعلا لنا جميعا 

شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## ماجدان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> انا بجد عجبنى هذا الموضوع لانو بيحدث مع اغلب المهندسين
> انا بقى حصل معايه ده بس باسلوب ينرفز شويه
> ...


 
الشكر كل الشكر 
للأخ الكريم م. احمد عيسى على المشاركه القيمه وأهتامه بالموضوع 

لكن لي ملاحظه 
قد يكون هذا المهندس مجرد مشرف فنى يعنى وملاحظ عمال لا أكثر 

وحتى وإن كان مهندس 
فيالا الحسره فبهذه الطريقه لا يرتقى حتى ليكون مشرف أمين 

الخطأ بالموضوع فى وجهة نظرى 
هو الموافقه على التدريب تحت أشراف مثل تلك الاشخاص 
وكان يجب على الفور فى مثل هذه الأثناء تغيير مكان التدريب مع الشركه أو حتى تغير الموقع لتكون تحت اشراف مهندس مختص تستفيد منه بالفعل 

وإن لم يكن هناك أمكانيه لتغيير الشركه أو حتى الموقع 
ماكان عليك إلا متابعة الأعمال فقط للأستفاده على الأقل بعينك أنت فقط أو حتى تسأل اى حد حوليك 

الخطأ التانى 
أن ملكش سلطه على الموقع نهائيا إلا النصح 
وأعتقد أن ليس مع العمال والصنيعيه يمكن نقاش وابداء النصائح 
وده اللى وصل صنيعى معندهوش ضمير أنه يقولك ( ياعم ........ هو كل مهندس هيجى الموقع يطنطط علينا شويه )
وما كان عليك إلا إبلاغ اللى أنت بتقول عليه مهندس ولا يظهر عليه أى علامات الهندسه وتبقى ريحت ضميرك واخليت مسؤليتك إن كان لك مسؤليه 

متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس على طرح الموقف 
ولعله يكون محل إفاده لنا جميعا


----------



## صالح أرحومة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا اخ سالدان على النصيحة ولا تزعل الانسان ليس معصوم من الخطاء ولكن الخطا هو ان لا نستفيد من الاخطاء التى نقع فيها و ايجاد حلول لها باسرع وقت ممكن لان فى بعض المواقف لا تستحق التاخير .
و الله موفق الجميع


----------



## ماجدان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

صالح أرحومة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا اخ سالدان على النصيحة ولا تزعل الانسان ليس معصوم من الخطاء ولكن الخطا هو ان لا نستفيد من الاخطاء التى نقع فيها و ايجاد حلول لها باسرع وقت ممكن لان فى بعض المواقف لا تستحق التاخير .
> و الله موفق الجميع


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور اخى الكريم على المرور 
والله المستعان


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله بك*

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز م. سالدان لم تسنح لي الفرصه لشكرك على فتح مثل هذا الباب المفيد للمهندسين المبتدأين وغير المبتدأين لان الخطا يستمر مع الانسان ولا يوجد شخص كامل وكما يقال ( نصف العلم لا اعلم ) 
بارك الله بك على صراحتك بنقل تفاصيل المشكله , 
بصراحه تامه اني اعاني من الفنيين اي الفورمن كما يقال لانهم يعتبرون انفسهم مدراء مشروع في الموقع وكلامهم لا يعلى عليه والادهى سمعت باذني مدير المشاريع وهو له شهاده دكتوراه في الهندسه يقول للفورمن انا اعتمد عليكم وليس على المهندسين !!!!!!!!!!! مما حز في نفسي وصغر هذا المدير في نظري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماذا تقول على هذه المشكله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحمد لله على كل حال ( والاخلاق تلعب دور كبير في التمييز )


مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (27 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز م. سالدان لم تسنح لي الفرصه لشكرك على فتح مثل هذا الباب المفيد للمهندسين المبتدأين وغير المبتدأين لان الخطا يستمر مع الانسان ولا يوجد شخص كامل وكما يقال ( نصف العلم لا اعلم )
> بارك الله بك على صراحتك بنقل تفاصيل المشكله ,
> ...



ممكن يكون الأستشارى بيهزر يعنى 
كان بيحمس الصنيعيه والمقاول لا أكثر وفى هذه الحاله يكون واضح فى نبرته وتعبيرات وجهه أنه يحفزهم ويستميل إرادتهم فى تنفيذ المطلوب منهم دون جدال لا أكثر 

اما إذا كان هو مقتنع بما يقول .......... فسامحنى لا يستحق أن يكون فى موقعه 
حتى وإن كان المقاول أعلى خبره من المهندس الذى لديه ( مهندس حديث تخرج ) 
لا يمكن أن يهين ويقلل من قدر المهندس أى كان بهذه الصوره 

وفى راى انه سوف لا يعتمد على هذا المهندس للإنجاز أى عمل يطلب منه مع هؤلاء المقاولين والصنيعيه بعد أحراجه معهم 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
والله المستعان


----------



## أحمد كنين (27 يناير 2009)

حقيقة ... الموضوع جميل ويستحق الثناء ... المشاكل - حسب وجهة نظري - التى يواجهها المهندس عادة تكون عند بداية العمل مع الفرومن والعمال وخلافه .. فهى مرحلة لجس النبض .. فنصيحتي للمهندس - حديث التخرج - كن ذا ثقة بنفسك وتأكد ان الفورمن أو المقاول -الغير مهندس- الذي له خبرة عشرون عاما يمكن ان تتحصل عليها انت خلال عشرين يوما ... وستنطلق نحو التطور لانك تملك العلم وسعة الافق والفهم العميق للهندسة ... وهو لا يملكها . 
إخوتى ... لكم التحية


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (27 يناير 2009)

انا مع الاخ عبدالعزيز 
ولا ننسى ان المقاول بشكل عام زي حالتي ايضا يريد العمل بسرعة طبعا بدون الاضرار بالمنشأة


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (27 يناير 2009)

طبعا عند الحديث مع المقاول مفيش داعي لذكر الكود والكلام الاكاديمي لان فعلا الدكاترة بينزلو بالحوار علشان المقاول يفهم 
لابد للنقاش يكون بالمكتب وليس اما احد
لابد للمهندس من التمسك بوجهة نظرة
لايستجيب المهندس لرغبات المقاول ويطبق ما تعلمة ف الدراسة او من مهندس اقدم منه 
يرمي المقاول من فوق السطح وهذا اخر الحلول وسلامي


----------



## ماجدان (29 يناير 2009)

أحمد كنين قال:


> حقيقة ... الموضوع جميل ويستحق الثناء ... المشاكل - حسب وجهة نظري - التى يواجهها المهندس عادة تكون عند بداية العمل مع الفرومن والعمال وخلافه .. فهى مرحلة لجس النبض .. فنصيحتي للمهندس - حديث التخرج - كن ذا ثقة بنفسك وتأكد ان الفورمن أو المقاول -الغير مهندس- الذي له خبرة عشرون عاما يمكن ان تتحصل عليها انت خلال عشرين يوما ... وستنطلق نحو التطور لانك تملك العلم وسعة الافق والفهم العميق للهندسة ... وهو لا يملكها .
> إخوتى ... لكم التحية



كلام سليم 100 %
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (29 يناير 2009)

مهندس من الشمال قال:


> طبعا عند الحديث مع المقاول مفيش داعي لذكر الكود والكلام الاكاديمي لان فعلا الدكاترة بينزلو بالحوار علشان المقاول يفهم
> لابد للنقاش يكون بالمكتب وليس اما احد
> لابد للمهندس من التمسك بوجهة نظرة
> لايستجيب المهندس لرغبات المقاول ويطبق ما تعلمة ف الدراسة او من مهندس اقدم منه
> يرمي المقاول من فوق السطح وهذا اخر الحلول وسلامي



أوافق على الحل الأخير يا هندسه 
بس بشرط 
ينزل فى برميل المايه عشان لو نزل فى مكان تانى هيجبلنا مصيبه وبردو الشغل هيقف ونخش فى مشاكل ويبقى معملناش حاجه ههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## ماجدان (29 يناير 2009)

مع الموقف التالى ..........................


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 يناير 2009)

*مقاول ترللي*

خلال عملي باحد المشاريع الصغيرةكإستشاري والتي كان المقاول من طرف المالك أي جاء المالك والمقاول معه المهم اختلفنا على بعض الأمور الفنية متعلقة بالعزل وطلبت من المقاول الالتزام بالمواصفات فتدخل المالك وقال معلش كل الناس عمتعمل هيك يعني متل ماعبقول المقاول قلتلو بس انا موجود لأحميك ونفذ حسب الاصول قال معلش ما بتأثر والمقاول مسؤول عشر سنين عن الفيلا وبيصلح اذا ظهر عيب ................طلبت منو يوقعلي انو بناءا على طلبو تم الغاء هالبند ومشي الحال ...........بلعناها وتابعنا لسه طبعا ما صبينا القواعد جيت لأستلم حديد القواعد وتشاريك الأعمدة لقيت الأخ معدل مقطع العمود من 20×30 لـ 20×50...أعوذ بالله شوهاد اللي مساويه قال زدنا مقطع العمود مشان يحسن المالك يطلع دور تاني وبعتلكون رسالة قلتلو اولا ماوصلني رسالة تانيا على فرض وصلتني رسالة بتستنى الرد ما بتعدل على كيفك قال بس هاد طلب المالك قلتلو اي تعديل بيصير عن طريق الاستشاري والمالك اذا بدو شي بيطلب من الاستشاري وطبعا كلمت المالك وبلغتو نفس الكلام طلع الأخ مقنعو انو عدل حديد القواعد من 12 ل 16 وكبر مقطع العمود طبعا هوي طلب تعديل مقطع الحديد يعني الكمية رح بتضل نفسها بس بيتغير المقطع ....المهم بعتلو رسالة الالتزام بالمخططات والعمل حسب اصول المهنة واخذ الموافقة الخطية من الاستشاري قبل الصب قال يعني ما صب قلتلو صلح ومنصب قال هاد طلب المالك بترفض طلبو قلتلو نعم برفض طلبو بعدين حكى معي المالك مطولا ولاتعقد الامور يامهندس وهاد الشغل لمصلحتي و و ووشرحتلو بالتفصيل شو صاير ..دق المي وهي مي طبعا بلغت المالك انو اذا ضل مصر عالمقاول انا رح اعتذر عن المشروع بس بيني وبينكون كنت خايف يطعجني مديري ويغيرني خبرت المدير تبعي بالموضوع بالتفصل قلي حلقلون وفعلا عملت رسالة اعتذار للمالك وبعتت نسخة للبلدية والمقاول ..........

بعد هالتجربة نصيحة لاتقبلو الاشراف على عمل المقاول فيه من طرف المالك
والسلام وعذرا على الاطالة


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 يناير 2009)

أحمد كنين قال:


> حقيقة ... الموضوع جميل ويستحق الثناء ... المشاكل - حسب وجهة نظري - التى يواجهها المهندس عادة تكون عند بداية العمل مع الفرومن والعمال وخلافه .. فهى مرحلة لجس النبض .. فنصيحتي للمهندس - حديث التخرج - كن ذا ثقة بنفسك وتأكد ان الفورمن أو المقاول -الغير مهندس- الذي له خبرة عشرون عاما يمكن ان تتحصل عليها انت خلال عشرين يوما ... وستنطلق نحو التطور لانك تملك العلم وسعة الافق والفهم العميق للهندسة ... وهو لا يملكها .
> إخوتى ... لكم التحية


 

 كلامك جواهر م احمد احسنت وأجدت


----------



## ماجدان (31 يناير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> خلال عملي باحد المشاريع الصغيرةكإستشاري والتي كان المقاول من طرف المالك أي جاء المالك والمقاول معه المهم اختلفنا على بعض الأمور الفنية متعلقة بالعزل وطلبت من المقاول الالتزام بالمواصفات فتدخل المالك وقال معلش كل الناس عمتعمل هيك يعني متل ماعبقول المقاول قلتلو بس انا موجود لأحميك ونفذ حسب الاصول قال معلش ما بتأثر والمقاول مسؤول عشر سنين عن الفيلا وبيصلح اذا ظهر عيب ................طلبت منو يوقعلي انو بناءا على طلبو تم الغاء هالبند ومشي الحال ...........بلعناها وتابعنا لسه طبعا ما صبينا القواعد جيت لأستلم حديد القواعد وتشاريك الأعمدة لقيت الأخ معدل مقطع العمود من 20×30 لـ 20×50...أعوذ بالله شوهاد اللي مساويه قال زدنا مقطع العمود مشان يحسن المالك يطلع دور تاني وبعتلكون رسالة قلتلو اولا ماوصلني رسالة تانيا على فرض وصلتني رسالة بتستنى الرد ما بتعدل على كيفك قال بس هاد طلب المالك قلتلو اي تعديل بيصير عن طريق الاستشاري والمالك اذا بدو شي بيطلب من الاستشاري وطبعا كلمت المالك وبلغتو نفس الكلام طلع الأخ مقنعو انو عدل حديد القواعد من 12 ل 16 وكبر مقطع العمود طبعا هوي طلب تعديل مقطع الحديد يعني الكمية رح بتضل نفسها بس بيتغير المقطع ....المهم بعتلو رسالة الالتزام بالمخططات والعمل حسب اصول المهنة واخذ الموافقة الخطية من الاستشاري قبل الصب قال يعني ما صب قلتلو صلح ومنصب قال هاد طلب المالك بترفض طلبو قلتلو نعم برفض طلبو بعدين حكى معي المالك مطولا ولاتعقد الامور يامهندس وهاد الشغل لمصلحتي و و ووشرحتلو بالتفصيل شو صاير ..دق المي وهي مي طبعا بلغت المالك انو اذا ضل مصر عالمقاول انا رح اعتذر عن المشروع بس بيني وبينكون كنت خايف يطعجني مديري ويغيرني خبرت المدير تبعي بالموضوع بالتفصل قلي حلقلون وفعلا عملت رسالة اعتذار للمالك وبعتت نسخة للبلدية والمقاول ..........
> 
> بعد هالتجربة نصيحة لاتقبلو الاشراف على عمل المقاول فيه من طرف المالك
> والسلام وعذرا على الاطالة


 
فى هذا المشروع وهذا الموقف أوافقك الرأى أخى الكريم م. أبو هادى 

وكان من المفروض أن تقرر ما فعلت فى النهايه من أول مره 
وإن قلنا أن أول مره سماح وكان سوء تفاهم يبقى المره الثانيه مفيهاش كلام 

وفى رأى إن كان المالك بهذه الصوره فأنسب تعليق يسمعه المالك من المهندس 
" أمال أنت مكلف نفسك بوجوب وجود مهندس إستشارى ليه " ثم " إنت مش محتاج مهندس إنت محتاج مؤيد ( سورى طرطور ) وسلام عليكم " وتسيب الموقع وتمشى 

أما عامة حتى وإن كان المقاول من طرف المالك فلا أعتقد أن هذا يمنع المالك من الإنصات للإستشارى أو يدفعه للتصديق على أعمال المقاول دون الرجوع إلى الإستشارى الهندسى 

شكرا لك مهندس أبو هادى على الموقف


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (31 يناير 2009)

سالدان قال:


> فى هذا المشروع وهذا الموقف أوافقك الرأى أخى الكريم م. أبو هادى
> 
> وكان من المفروض أن تقرر ما فعلت فى النهايه من أول مره
> وإن قلنا أن أول مره سماح وكان سوء تفاهم يبقى المره الثانيه مفيهاش كلام
> ...


 

بالفعل عزيزي هذا ماقلته للمالك( انت مكلف حالك وبتدفع فلوس منشان شو انت مانك بحاجة لاستشاري وسلامتك و قللي اياها صراحة هاذا المقاول انا ابغاه.....قلتلو معناها انا بعتذر وصار اللي حكيتو
على العموم كان العمل بالبداية يعني تنفذت البي سي سي للقواعد فقط
شكرا الك اخي احمد


----------



## م احمد عيسي (1 فبراير 2009)

سالدان قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر
> للأخ الكريم م. احمد عيسى على المشاركه القيمه وأهتامه بالموضوع
> 
> لكن لي ملاحظه
> ...


مشكوره على متابعتك موقفى للنهايه 
لكن بجد فى مهندسين ما ينفعوش مهندسين اصلا وهما دول الى بيخربو بيت المهندسين الشرفاء
بس صدقينى يا اخت سالدن نسبه كبيره قوى من المهندسين لحظتها كده فى اثناء تدريبى ادونى بجد انطباع وحش خالص عن مهنه الهندسه من غش و سرقه وتكاسل عن العمل 
الفكره كلها ان المفروض انى رايح تدريب المفروض عليا القى نماذج من المهندسين الشرفاء ولكن الى بيحصل عكس ذالك تماما وربنا يهدي يا اختى العظيمه 
مع تحيات اخوكى 
م / احمد عيسي


----------



## ملهم الحجي (2 فبراير 2009)

والله دا بيتكرر في كل موقع
ومع اي مهندس
لكن ما قمت به كان جيدا
ولا يليق بنا ان نكلم المقاول بما نفهمه ولا يفهمه


----------



## mf3h (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
انا مؤيد لكلام م/عبدالعزيز نادي
وبقول مش كود 95 بس الي بيقول كدة
ده كود 2003 و2007 أخر أصدار
وبعدين المعالجه ممكن تستمر 28 يوم
ولكن فك الخشب زي ما م/ عبدالعزيز قال
وبعدين لو كل المهندسن زي حضرة المهندس سالدان مفيش حد حيشتغل في المقاولات
لازم المهندس يجد الحلول
ويحط مكانة مكان المقاول
هل حيصبر يفك بعد 28 يوم
ياجماعة
المهندس المدن = تكاليف أقل + أمان المنشأ


----------



## ماجدان (21 مارس 2009)

الموقف التالى 

يأتى اليوم دورى كمهندس تنفيذى أشرف على تنفيذ تكسير وحقر بأرضيات خرسانيه لزوم عمل قواعد خرسانيه مسلحه 
تم التعامل مع هذا البند بنظام تنفيذ الطريحه أى يتم محاسبة المقاول أو الصنيعى على مقدار العمل المنفذ مقابل الإنتهاء منه كاملا بغض النظر عن ساعات العمل 
قمت بالإتفاق مع مجموعه من الصنيعيه النحاتين وهم الصنيعيه المكلفين بأعمال التكسير 
تم الإنفاق معهم على عمل مجموعه من الطرايح بمبلغ معين لكل طريحه ينتهوا من العمل بها على أن تتم محاسبتهم على كل الطرايح المنتهى العمل منها آخر اليوم وتم الأتفاق على أن يتم الإنتهاء من كل الطرايح فى نقس اليوم 

بدأ التنفيذ 
فى اليوم الأول

وبعد فتره من العمل أشار الصنيعيه ان العمل صعب وشاق ويحتاج فتره زمنيه أكبر من المتفق عليها وعدد أكبر من الصنيعيه 
وعن ذلك تم تعديل الفتره إلى يومين أى يتم الإنتهاء من العمل فى اليوم التالى وبالطبع تم تعديل الأجر يالزياده 
وأنتهى اليوم الأول وأنتهى العمل المتفق عليه تقريبا وعند الحساب طلب الصنيعيه الأجر المتفق عليه لعمل الطرايح التى أنتهى العمل منها 
ويما أنهم أنتهو من عمل مجموعه من الطرايح كامله تم محاسبتهم على كل الطرايح المنتهى العمل منها وطلبو ما يزيد على الأجر كنوع من الإكراميه 
وبالطبع بما أنهم بذلو مجهودا قاسيا فى العمل لم يكن منى إلا ان أعطيتهم أجورهم للطرايح المنتهيه كامله بالإضافه لما طلبو من زياده 
وأتفقت معهم أن أمر عليهم غدا لآخذهم لموقع العمل وشددت عليهم فى الموعد وطلبو أن يزيد الأجر فوافقت لأنى كنت فى أشد الحاجه إليهم 
وأنتهى اليوم 

فى اليوم الثانى

وفى الصباح أنتظرتهم فى الموعد والمكان المحدد فلم أجد أحد بإنتظارى فإنتظرت مايزيد عن 1/2 ساعه فلم يأتى أحدا ولم يكن وقتها هناك تليفونات محموله منتشره 
فذهبت إلى السوق فوجدتهم 
فكنت على أكبر قدر من الدهشه وأتجهت نحوهم فلم يحركوا ساكنا حتى ألقيت عليهم تحية الإسلام وردو السلام 
قلت : أيه يا رجاله ماجتوش ليه زى ما أتفقنا حسب المعاد ؟
كان الرد بأقصى درجات الدهشه بالنسبة لى إنذاك
قالو : لا يا بشمهندس أحنا مش ريحين 
قلت : إزاى يا جماعه مش احنا أتفقنا إمبارح 
قالو : آه بس الشغل كثير ومتعب قوى وفلوسه قليله 
قلت : طب ما إحنا زودنا الأجر زى ما طلبتم 
قالو : لا بردو مش هينفع 
ولقيتهم جابو من الآخر و
قالولى : بص يا بشمهندس خد أى صنيعيه من اللى حواليك وهيعملولك اللى أنت عايزه بس أحنا مش رايحيين 
طبعا أنا مش هتزل لصنيعيه عشان أقنعهم بالعمل 
وبالفعل عرضت الشغل على صنيعيه آخرين بالسوق 
ولكن ذادت دهشتى إلى أقصى حد عندما وجدت كل الصنيعيه ترفض الذهاب للموقع هذا تحديدا 
فمن الواضح أن الصنيعيه قد أشاعت فيما بينهم ان العمل شاق وغير مجزى 
فأصبحت كالأجنبى فى بلاد غريبه لا أفقه فيها شيئا ولا أفهم لغة أهلها 
لا يمكن وصف الحاله النفسيه والهموم التى بدأت تظهر أمام عيناى 
العمل توقف ولا أدرى كيف ولا متى يبدأ ومتى ينتهى ؟؟؟
ماذا أفعل وما ذا أقول للإستشارى وووو ...
العمل كان مقاوله مع أكبر شركه لطحن الحبوب والغلال بمنطقة خليج السويس ومصر إن لم تكن أكبر شركات الشرق الأوسط على الإطلاق 
يعنى الموضوع ليس بالامر السهل والوقت حرج ومحسوب 
والحمد لله فجأه أنقذنى ربى من كل هذا ووجدت صنيعى وحيد وافق على الذهاب معى ليكمل العمل ولم أتشرط عليه بشرط واحد فلم يكن امامى إلا حل وحيد آخر أن أرجع من حيث أتيت أنتظر مجازاتى 
وذهبت مع الصنيعى وانتهى العمل فعليا ولكن بتكلفه زائده نصل الزياده إلى ثلث أو ربع المبلغ المدفوع 
طبعا صتيعى وحيد يقوم بعمل ثلاثة صنيعيه وبالظروف التى وقعت فيها فأكيد كل طلباته مجابه وبالتالى أى تكلفه موافق عليها فى سبيل الإنتهاء من العمل 
ودفعت الذياده من جيبى الخاص ولم أستطع أن أخبر بها أحدا حتى الآن 
وأتذكر أنها كانت أكثر من 3/4 ما بجيبى الشخصى 

أنتهى 

المفروض هنا 
يجب دراسة العمل جيدا قبل الأتفاق عليه وتحديد عدد الفرق اللازمه والوقت المحدد للعمل تحديدا جيدا حتى بمجرد الخبره دون برامج أدارة المشروعات والجدوله الزمنيه 
فى حالة الدراسه الجيده والتى يعقبها أتفاق لا ترجع مع عامل أوصنيعى أبدا فى أتفاق مهما كان إلا فى حالة الخطأ طبعا 

وهنا كان الخطأ 

1 - عدم دراسة البند جيدا من حيث صعوبته وفترة تنفيذه والأجر الكافى لتنفيذه 

2 - محاسبة الصنيعيه على كامل الأجر رغم أن العمل لم ينتهى بهذا الموقع ومازال مستمرا باليوم التالى 

ومن هنا أنصح الزملاء الكرام 

* أبدا لا تعطى أجرا كاملا مادام العمل مازل مكتملا فى الأيام التاليه 
* أبدا لا تعتمد على اتفاقات ومواعيد صنيعيه تجعل موقف العمل حرجا فى ايقافه أو أستكماله
* دائما وأبدا حاسب عمالك ومقاوليك بقيمه من مستحقاتهم لا تصل أبدا بأى حال من الأحوال إلى إجمالى المستحقات المطلوبه مقابل العمل المنفذ لضمان أستكمال العمل بواسطتهم 
وإلا إذا أعطيتهم كامل مستحقاتهم فسيأتى الصنيعى وقتما يشاء ويعمل وقتما يريد وسيملى شروطا عليك ويطلب زياده فى الأجر لا يستحقها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مارس 2009)

سالدان قال:


> ومن هنا أنصح الزملاء الكرام
> 
> * _أبدا لا تعطى أجرا كاملا مادام العمل مازل مكتملا فى الأيام التاليه _
> * أبدا لا تعتمد على اتفاقات ومواعيد صنيعيه تجعل موقف العمل حرجا فى ايقافه أو أستكماله
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسمحلي يا اخ احمد ان اختلف معك في هذا الراي لان هذا الكلام يتنافي مع قول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( اعطي الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 

المفروض انك تعطيه حقه بغض النظر هو عاوز يكمل معاك او لا - يعني ماتجبرشي العامل انه يجيلك ويكمل معاك علشان ليه فلوس وعاوز ياخدها - خللي الناس تشتغل معاك حبا في العمل معك وليس لاي اسباب اجباريه اخري - لان لو العامل له فلوس ومش عاوز يشتغل معاك مش ها تقدر انك تخصم عليه حقه او تضيعه عليه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (21 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## ماجدان (22 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسمحلي يا اخ احمد ان اختلف معك في هذا الراي لان هذا الكلام يتنافي مع قول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( اعطي الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 
> ...


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسمحلي يا اخ احمد ان اختلف معك في هذا الراي لان هذا الكلام يتنافي مع قول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( اعطي الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 
> ...


 
يا هلا يا بشمهندس محى 

طبعا كلام الدين والحبيب المصطفى ليس بعده كلام 
أتفق مع حضرتك فى حالة ما إذا كان الأتفاق على ذلك 

يعنى لو متفقين على أتمام بند كامل بتكلفه معينه وعدد معين من الأفراد وعلى فتره زمنيه معينه 
لا يجوز له أن ينقض العهد بينى وبينه ويحملنى نتائج غير متفق عليها 

أما لو كان الوضع بدون أتفاق والموضوع حر لكلا الطرفين فطبعا يأخذ حقه كاملا 

اما موضوع حب العمل 
يا هندسه انت تعلم أكثر منى أن دول عمال وصنيعيه لا يعملو إلا كما يحبوا او يشاءوا وليس هناك ما يمكننا أن نتحكم فى تنظيم العمل معهم 
فذلك ما يجعلنا أن 
نعطى مصاريف بالأتفاق طبعا ,ان الأجر يأخذه فى نهاية العمل وأنا لا أرى فى ذلك أى شىء مخالف للدين 

وشكرا للتداخل أستاذ محى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مارس 2009)

سالدان قال:


> يا هلا يا بشمهندس محى
> 
> طبعا كلام الدين والحبيب المصطفى ليس بعده كلام
> أتفق مع حضرتك فى حالة ما إذا كان الأتفاق على ذلك
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا م احمد 

لازم تتفق مع هذا الكلام ( كلام سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ) في كل الحالات لانه صلي الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن الهوي - ومن عظمة الحديث ده ان سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال اعطي الاجير _ حقه_ ولم يقل صلي الله عليه وسلم اعطي الاجير اجره - لان ممكن يكون الاتفاق الاصلي ظالم بدون قصد منك او منهم وهما كانوا يستاهلوا اكتر من كده يبقي تديهم حقهم وليس اجرهم ولو عاوزين يكملوا اهلا وسهلا ولو مش عاوزين اهلا وسهلا بدون غضب او زعل 

والمفروض ان تتم الاتفاقات طبقا لما قاله الله سبحانه وتعالي ورسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم احقاقا للحق - يعني حتي لو انت متفق علي شروط معينه وحب هو يلغي الاتفاق فالمفروض ان يتم تصفيه الحساب واعطاءه حقوقه - يعني ماتعملشي شروط تعجيزيه علشان يكمل الشغل معاك غصب عنه ( لان ممكن يكون متضرر لاي سبب من الاسباب ,,,,,,, فهو حر ,,,, والله اعلم بظروف الناس ) 

يعني انت اتفقت علي مقاوله تاخد يومين من 3 عمال وفي اليوم الاول خلصوا ربعها وعاوزين مايكملوش يبقي اهلا وسهلا خدوا حقكم اهو ومع الف سلامه - لان دي ارزاق بيد الله وحده وربنا سبحانه وتعالي جاعل فيها رزق لناس تانيه اللي هاتكمل الشغل بعد كده ( فلا تقف في طريق رزق الناس التانيه دي ) لان ماحدش عارف الخير فين - وبعدين الشغل لا يقف علي اي فرد مهما كان - بالعكس لان اللي بيتكبر علي الشغل ويحاول يطلب اجر اكتر من اللي اتفق عليه فهذا يعتبر افتراء وربنا سبحانه وتعالي قال ( وقد خاب من افتري ) صدق الله العظيم - وتلاقي ربنا يرزقك بواحد محتاج للشغل ويقدره حق قدره بشرط انك ماتظلمش الاول وتديله حقه برضه في كلا الحالات 


والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## ماجدان (22 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا م احمد
> 
> ...


 
مهندس محى كلام جميل جدا 
وبصراحه مش عارف أرد عليه 

وهفكر فى كلام حضرتك بردو


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2009)

mf3h قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
> انا مؤيد لكلام م/عبدالعزيز نادي
> وبقول مش كود 95 بس الي بيقول كدة
> ده كود 2003 و2007 أخر أصدار
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا آسف جدا لم أرى المشاركه قبل ذلك

بالنسبه لكلام الاخ اللى مش عارف أسمه 

بأختصار شديد 
كلامى واضح وصريح ومن خلال الكود المصرى ( يمكنك الاطلاع بنفسك )
وإليك نص الكود ورقم البند تحديدا 

9 - 4 - 3 إحتياطات خاصه لفك الشدات والفرم 
9 -4 -3 -1 عندما تكون الفرم والركائز حامله لأحمال إضافيه كما فى حالة الطابق الذى يحمل وزن الطابق التالى حديث الصب - لا يجوز فك القوائم قبل إنقضاء ثمانية وعشرين يوما مع إتخاذ كافة الأحتياطات التى تضمن إرتكاز القوائم على أرضية تتحمل الأثقال عليها بأمان وبعد التأكد من أن مقاومة الخرسانه قد أوفت بإشتراطات المشروع , يمكن تخفيض المده الزمنيه المذكوره فى حالة ثبوت توافر امان إنشائى كافى لجميع العناصر الإنشائيه الحامله للفرم بعد موافقة المهندس المصمم للمشروع 

يا باشا انا مبجبش حاجه من عندى 
ومش مشكلتى ان حضرتك بتشتغل مقاول او بتشتغل شغل على قدك او عايز فلوس فى أقل وقت 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أبريل 2009)

سالدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا آسف جدا لم أرى المشاركه قبل ذلك
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م احمد / حتي كلمة لا يجوز فك القوائم لا تعني ان الشده كلها تستمر 28 يوم - لان ممكن تفك بعد المده العاديه وترجع القوائم لتدعيم تلك البلاطه قبل ما تصب السقف اللي فوق - بحيث يتم تطبيق روح القانون او الكود - لان من المستحيل ان تجد مقاول يوفر شدة سقفين او تلاته فوق بعض ويسيبهم 28 يوم - اذا كان السقف نفسه بيتعمل في اسبوع او 10 ايام - والفك مرتبط بالبحر وبنص الكود برضه - نيجي احنا نفكه بعد فتره تعادل ثلاثه اضعاف المده التي يتم تنفيذه فيها - اعتقد هذا الكلام غير منطقي خاصة وانه في تلك الحاله ستزداد التكلفه لاعمال النجاره للاسقف بما يعادل تعويض تعطيل الشده وتركها تلك المده بدون استخدام -
والمفروض الكلام ده يكون مكتوب في المواصفات الخاصه بالمشروع والتي علي اساسها يتم التعاقد بين المالك والمقاول - حتي يضع المقاول اسعاره بناءا علي تلك المواصفات - واذا لم يقرأها فيكون الخطأ منه ولايلومن الا نفسه -
لكن طبعا لما المقاول يفاجأ بتلك الشروط بعد الاتفاق علي الاسعار - والشروط لم تذكر صراحة - فهذا يعتبر ظلم للمقاول وحراااااااااااااام - ويؤدي الي فشل المشروع ويمكن الشغل ما يكملش 

وبعدين يا اخ احمد يعني ايه مش مشكلتك انه بيشتغل مقاول - هي شغلانه عيب ولا حرام - يا اخي العزيز وظيفة مهندس المقاول هي اكثر الوظائف من حيث اضافة خبره للمهندس علي اساس واقعي من موقع العمل وليس من كلام الكتب والنظريات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (19 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم تستطيع ان تاخذ حقك بهدوء وبدون كل هذا التعب من المقاول تحت هذه الاسس الثلاثه 1- اخدان الحق حرفه 2- من ذقنه وافتله 3- قعدوا على حجرك بعد كده انطروا يعنى هتبتدى تستلم منه النجارة باكيه باكيه وبالميزان سم سم وده هيرهقوا جدا وده طبعا لكى تكسب اكبر وقت هو واضع فيه الدعامات او الجاكات تحت لسه مطلعهاش فى مرحلة التقوية الاخيرة لان الحداد لسه مرصش حديده بعد اما تطلع عينه 4 ايام استلام وزنيات تطلع على الحداد وتستلم منه السقف الحديد بالمللى السبع والربع فى مكسحات الكمر والخمس والربع فى البلاطات وياسلام لو كان ناسى البسكوت وده لوحده ممكن تعطل الحداد فيه 3 ايام وطبعا انت هتكون عطلت الكهربائى والصحى قبليها يومين علشان يطلعوا الفتحات المظبوطه ويستخدموا علاء الدين الاصلى موش التقليد وبعد كده يا حبيبى هيكون فات بتاع 12 يوم غير جمعتين يعنى 14 يوم تبتدى تطلع الدعامات وتقوى بعد الحداد ودى فيها بتاع 3 او اربع ايام علشان تشد بقى خيطانك على الداير الخارجى وتقسط القصاير على الكمر البارز وبعد كده تبتدوا تتفقوا على الصبه فيها يومين وتبتدى تشركلهم فى البحص والزلط والسن ونوعية الخلاطه الربع نحله الى بتفوت ومبتخلطش كويس والعربانات المكسره الى هتبوظ السقف ولو اتفقت تطلب من بتاع الصبه انه يبتدى يطلع الفورمجى وتتفقوا على اماكن وقوف الصب وكده ال 3 اسابيع هيبقوا كسروا وداخلين على الاسبوع الرابع بس زى ما بقلك كل ده وانت بتطبق ال 3 اسس الاولنيين مع احتراف واتقان كامل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أبريل 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> اخى الكريم تستطيع ان تاخذ حقك بهدوء وبدون كل هذا التعب من المقاول تحت هذه الاسس الثلاثه 1- اخدان الحق حرفه 2- من ذقنه وافتله 3- قعدوا على حجرك بعد كده انطروا يعنى هتبتدى تستلم منه النجارة باكيه باكيه وبالميزان سم سم وده هيرهقوا جدا وده طبعا لكى تكسب اكبر وقت هو واضع فيه الدعامات او الجاكات تحت لسه مطلعهاش فى مرحلة التقوية الاخيرة لان الحداد لسه مرصش حديده بعد اما تطلع عينه 4 ايام استلام وزنيات تطلع على الحداد وتستلم منه السقف الحديد بالمللى السبع والربع فى مكسحات الكمر والخمس والربع فى البلاطات وياسلام لو كان ناسى البسكوت وده لوحده ممكن تعطل الحداد فيه 3 ايام وطبعا انت هتكون عطلت الكهربائى والصحى قبليها يومين علشان يطلعوا الفتحات المظبوطه ويستخدموا علاء الدين الاصلى موش التقليد وبعد كده يا حبيبى هيكون فات بتاع 12 يوم غير جمعتين يعنى 14 يوم تبتدى تطلع الدعامات وتقوى بعد الحداد ودى فيها بتاع 3 او اربع ايام علشان تشد بقى خيطانك على الداير الخارجى وتقسط القصاير على الكمر البارز وبعد كده تبتدوا تتفقوا على الصبه فيها يومين وتبتدى تشركلهم فى البحص والزلط والسن ونوعية الخلاطه الربع نحله الى بتفوت ومبتخلطش كويس والعربانات المكسره الى هتبوظ السقف ولو اتفقت تطلب من بتاع الصبه انه يبتدى يطلع الفورمجى وتتفقوا على اماكن وقوف الصب وكده ال 3 اسابيع هيبقوا كسروا وداخلين على الاسبوع الرابع بس زى ما بقلك كل ده وانت بتطبق ال 3 اسس الاولنيين مع احتراف واتقان كامل


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

يا اخ احمد الكلام ده ماينفعش ولا يرضي الله عز وجل - بسكويت ايه اللي ياخد 3 ايام وتعطل الكهربا والصحي - هههههههههههه - وايه علاقة الكلام ده كله بفك السقف اللي تحت -يعني انت عطلت السقف الجديد ولكن كل هذا الكلام لا يمنع فك السقف السفلي - لان المشكله اساسا انه عاوز يفك السقف علشان يرفع شدته لعمل السقف العلوي اللي انت عاوز تعطل الحداد والصحي والناس اللي شغاله فوقه - وهو المقاول لو عنده خشب يشد السقف اللي فوق بدون فك السقف اللي تحت مش هايكون هناك اي مشكله وهايسيبلك السقف اللي تحت ويشتغل فوق ويادار ما دخلك شر - يعني انت لو عطلته فلا فائده من تلك العطله علي المالك او علي جوده العمل 


لو المالك مستعجل علي مشروعه وحس انك بتتعنت مع المقاول ها يمشيك انت من المشروع - مافيش مشكله من ترك المشروع ولكن لا يكون بسبب ظلماو افتري علي المقاول لان ربنا بيقول سبحانه وتعالي ( وقد خاب من افتري ) صدق الله العظيم - انت تعمل اللي عليك وتعطي كل ذي حق حقه 

يا اخي الكريم شطارة المهندس المشرف انه يعطي كل ذي حق حقه ولا يقترف ظلم علي المالك او المقاول - لانه حكم بين الطرفين 

وصدق ربنا سبحانه وتعالي حيث قال ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله ) - لان انت لو عملت خصم علي مقاول بحق ستجده يحترمك من داخله اكتر من احترام المالك ليك بسبب هذا الخصم - وبعدين انت ممكن تغلط في الموقع تديله منسوب غلط ولا اي تعليمات غلط ساعتها مش هاتلاقي حد يقف جنبك - لان كل ابن آدم خطاء - 

واعلم اخي الكريم وكما قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي (ولا يحيق المكر السئ الا باهله ) صدق الله العظيم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## ماجدان (19 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل م احمد / حتي كلمة لا يجوز فك القوائم لا تعني ان الشده كلها تستمر 28 يوم - لان ممكن تفك بعد المده العاديه وترجع القوائم لتدعيم تلك البلاطه قبل ما تصب السقف اللي فوق - بحيث يتم تطبيق روح القانون او الكود - لان من المستحيل ان تجد مقاول يوفر شدة سقفين او تلاته فوق بعض ويسيبهم 28 يوم - اذا كان السقف نفسه بيتعمل في اسبوع او 10 ايام - والفك مرتبط بالبحر وبنص الكود برضه - نيجي احنا نفكه بعد فتره تعادل ثلاثه اضعاف المده التي يتم تنفيذه فيها - اعتقد هذا الكلام غير منطقي خاصة وانه في تلك الحاله ستزداد التكلفه لاعمال النجاره للاسقف بما يعادل تعويض تعطيل الشده وتركها تلك المده بدون استخدام -
> والمفروض الكلام ده يكون مكتوب في المواصفات الخاصه بالمشروع والتي علي اساسها يتم التعاقد بين المالك والمقاول - حتي يضع المقاول اسعاره بناءا علي تلك المواصفات - واذا لم يقرأها فيكون الخطأ منه ولايلومن الا نفسه -
> ...



السلام عليكم 

أستاذى الكريم 
والله أنا معاك فى كل الكلام 

أنا بس بحكى موقف وحالته ولم أنكر تعتتى بالطبع وهذا شىء أعلمه تماما 
ولكن المناقشه الآن تبعا لبنود كود معتمد ردا على كلام الأخ عاليه 

وليس أبدا لتحليل الموقف أو أتباع الأسلوب دوما فى العمل..............ز بالطبع لا وألف لا 
وبعدين الحمد لله أنا شغال تمام ومفيش أمور من دى بتحصل والتفاهم مع المقاولين معى شخصيا عال العال والحمد لله 
أما عن فك الشده ثم التدعيم بالقوائم فقط ........ مش مقتنع 
البند واضح لأعمال الخرسانات التاليه 

أما عن آخر كلامى 
والله مافيه مقصد غير أن الأخ قد أطاح بى من فوق صرح الهندسه المدنيه 
وأنا أحترم الجميع طبعا وأنت تعلم ذلك 

وشكرا على المداخله والمتابعه الدائمه


----------



## ماجدان (19 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> يا اخ احمد الكلام ده ماينفعش ولا يرضي الله عز وجل - بسكويت ايه اللي ياخد 3 ايام وتعطل الكهربا والصحي - هههههههههههه - وايه علاقة الكلام ده كله بفك السقف اللي تحت -يعني انت عطلت السقف الجديد ولكن كل هذا الكلام لا يمنع فك السقف السفلي - لان المشكله اساسا انه عاوز يفك السقف علشان يرفع شدته لعمل السقف العلوي اللي انت عاوز تعطل الحداد والصحي والناس اللي شغاله فوقه - وهو المقاول لو عنده خشب يشد السقف اللي فوق بدون فك السقف اللي تحت مش هايكون هناك اي مشكله وهايسيبلك السقف اللي تحت ويشتغل فوق ويادار ما دخلك شر - يعني انت لو عطلته فلا فائده من تلك العطله علي المالك او علي جوده العمل
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أوافقك تمام مهندس محى على كل حرف 

وشكرا مهندس أحمد على التداخل والشعور النبيل 
ولكن أنا كده اللى غلطان لأنى بتكلم فى ضبط أشياء بالملى لا يمكن ضبطها إلا بالمشاريع الصخمه وكراسات الشروط والمواصفات والكمبيوتر 
وأيضا هناك تفوتات يسمح بها الكود فى مختلف البنود 

أما عامة 
فكل الإستلامات اللى حضرتك قلتها بتتنفذ فعلا ولكن بأسلوب سريع ويحقق فاعلية التشغيل وبدون أدنى نيه قى تعطيل العمل 
يعنى أستلام النجاره لا يتعدى أبدا يوم إن لم يكن بضع ساعات بكامل أستلام النجاره و ذلك عن ما يحدث بالفعل 
أستلام الحداده سيخ سيخ وبالملم ولكن على يوم أيضا .....وووو وهكذا 

وشكرا


----------



## eng abdallah (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا م سالدان ..............


----------



## eng_snasser (20 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وياريت يستمر ونشوف مواقف جديدة


----------



## ماجدان (26 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسمحلي يا اخ احمد ان اختلف معك في هذا الراي لان هذا الكلام يتنافي مع قول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( اعطي الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم مهندس محى 

لقد سألت كما وعدت فى الموضوع وتفسير الحديث وفكرة وأسلوب التعامل من أهل العلم 

وكان الرد 

( " المسلمون عند عهودهم أو المسلمون عند شروطهم " وأنه لا حرج فى مقاضاة الأجير مصاريفه اليوميه فقط وأعطاه كامل الأجر المتفق عليه فور تمام العمليه كامله ايا كان وقت أنتهائها مادام الاجير كان يعلم أنك أتفقت معه على اتمام العمليه بالكامل وانها تأخذ وقتا معينا تم الأتفاق عليه تقريبيا ) 

والله المستعان


----------



## ماجدان (26 يونيو 2009)

تنويه هام 

لاحظت من بعض الأخوه السؤال عن تفصيل بعض المواقف أو محدادثتى الشخصيه 
ولكن أخوانى 
أنا أنقل المواقف كما ترد إلى من اخوه زملاء وما ياـى من حلول هو ما حدث من خلالهم 
أما التعليق فمن وجهة نظرى الشخصيه 
بالأضافه لما مررت به أنا ايضا من مواقف وياتى كله على لسانى يالموضوع 

وشكرا


----------



## amefight (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sherief2003 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## احمد. عبده (19 فبراير 2010)

أري أخي أن تعامله بالحسني ومحاولة تبسيط الموضوع له وبيان مدي خطورة ذلك مع التلميح بأن ما تريده هو ما سيحدث ولكن عليك بالرفق وما كان الرفق في شيئ الا زانه وما نزع من شيئ الا شانه


----------



## himoz_007 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا اخواني الرجل قال للمقاول انك ل تصب السقف اللي بعده الا بعد 28 يوم مش فك الشده بعد 28 يوم
الفكره بعد 28 يوم ان السقف الي بعده هيتشال علي اللي قبله فعلشان الامان بسيب الخرسانه لحد ما توصل ل 90% من قوتها
في دوله من دول الخليج اساذي في الخرسانه حدث معاه موقف لا يحسد عليه بداصب السقف الاخر بعد اسبوع والسقف اللي تحتيه بدا يشرخ 
يا جماعه اهم حاجه امان البشر مش المكاسب الشخصيه لاي احد حتي لو كان انا 

وظيفه المهندس الاساسيه هي عمل منشأ امن باقل تكاليف علي الترايب


----------



## elzubir (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قد اعجبتنى فكرة طرح مشاكل المهندس المالك مع المقاول والذى اعجبني اكثر هو رد المهندس mohy_y2003 وهو كيفية تعامل المهندس مع ظروف الموقع وظروف المقاول دون التخلي عن المواصفات الهندسية وايجاد الافكار وحلول الهندسية البديلة التى يستفد منها المالك والمقاول وبذلك يكون المهندس المالك مهندس ناجح ويحفظ على امانة المالك دون خسائر مادية اوفنية 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## abdulraziq (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بشتغل فى الخليج والدنيا هن اسرع بكتيرتانى يوم الصب بنشد الأعمدة واليوم البعده بنصبهاوالسقف كل 15 يوم وبنفك وندعم على طول


----------



## abdulraziq (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بشتغل فى الخليج والدنيا هن اسرع بكتيرتانى يوم صب السقف بنشد الأعمدة واليوم البعده بنصبهاوالسقف كل 15 يوم وبنفك وندعم على طول ولازم نلحق البرنامج الزمنى بس خراسانات عالية المقاومة 65 mpa للأعمدة 55mpa للاسقف


----------



## برهان حكمت (6 يونيو 2010)

*Site people can construct any thing, so please be careful with your drawings*

*رسالة من مهندس موقع إلى مكتب تصميم استشارى *​​*هذا هو نص الرساله ::::*​
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*High Priority *

 Steel roof and column already constructed kindly send us the foundation drawings.​Please see the attached photo.​

Regards, 
Site Engineer ​
​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
والباشا بعث مرفق معها هذه الصوره ​
...​
...​
...​​







​
Site people can construct any thing, so please be careful with your drawings. 
Please send foundation drawings before superstructure drawings​
 


We must admit that he is an expert site engineer, that he recognizes the need of foundation drawings.​

​


----------



## برهان حكمت (6 يونيو 2010)

*Site people can construct any thing, so please be careful with your drawings*

Site people can construct any thing, so please be careful with your 

drawings


) Attached )


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (22 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يعينك ويوفقك
ويسترها علينا يارب


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين يا اخوان, نقاش في غاية الروعة


----------



## محمد فايز الفار (24 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا جماعه الخير انا حصل موقف معااايا مع المقاول بس حصل العكس خالص كنت هاضربه بس انا خليت اجهاد الخضوع بتاعي كبير شويه يعني 5500 كجم /سم2 وكبرت دماغي.......... وبصراحه مع احترامنا لاي مقاول كل المقاولين بيتفننوا في ازاي يضحكوا علي المهندس بمعني علمي شويه "يلبسوه العمه" بس علي مين دا احنا اللي بندهن الهوا دوكوا يا خوانا بس بصرااااااحه "الهندسه مش علي حال واحد "دي عجباني موووووووووووووووت وتسلم ياهندسه علي الافاده


----------



## aljobouri (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## م/محمد حكور (26 أغسطس 2010)

بجد مجهود أكثر من رائع من اخواتنا المهندسين
تعلمنا الكثير والكثير من هذه المشاكل وحلولها
ياريت تكملوا الموضوع الجميل دا علطول

جزيتم عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (26 أغسطس 2010)

برهان حكمت قال:


> site people can construct any thing, so please be careful with your
> 
> drawings
> 
> ...


 


:57::57::57::57::57::57::57:مش معقول .....ناس حافظة مش فاهمة...شكرا مهندش احمد جليدان والمهندسين المشاركين .....الموضوع رائع ونستفيد منه دائما ...نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## mohands medo (26 أغسطس 2010)

مواقف كتير حلوه انا لسه طالب وبتعلم منكم كتير

ربنا يعينكم ويعينا


----------



## ahmad_civil58 (26 أغسطس 2010)

azyak ya bashmohnds a7mad 
basha dh f el awl wla el a5r mwa2el hy3ml ely enta 3awzo enta msh molzm t2olo code wla nela hwa a3ml kda 7ader a3ml kda 7ader


----------



## علاء حسين الجبوري (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كلا مك صحيح بس كان لازم تفهمو ان العمل ممكن تشتغل يالسقف التالي لكن يبقى القالب الخشبي للسقف حتى فترة 28 يوم


----------



## تعزي1 (11 يناير 2011)

انا كده برضوه حصلى نفس الموقف لكن الفرق انا فرضت على المقاول ترك التدعيم على ما هو عليه واحضار الخشب اخرى ويشتغل


----------



## nabilco (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مع الأسف الحداد معاه الحق 
إذا تداخلت الأساسات الشريطية مع المنفصلة تداخلا كليا أو جزئيا تطغى الشريطية مع دعم في منطقة المنفصلة
ولن يكون هناك فرشين و غطائين أبدا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

موضوع رائع وربنا يبارك فى علمكم واشكرك يابشمهندس احمد لطرح هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وبالفعل موضوع مهم 
وانا مع المهندس nabilco فى رايه بخصوص القاعده الشريطيه اعتقد ان الحديد الخاص بالشريطيه يجب ان يكمل مع ملاحظة كمية لحديد اللازمه للقاعده المنفصله وتدعيمها

انا حصل معى مشكله اثناء صب طبقه خرسانه عاديه فى الدور الارضى بعد الردم وهى 
ان المقاول كان يزيد الماء فى الخلطه الخرسانيه فطلبت منه ان يقلل الماء فبكل بساطه من المقاول لقيته بيقولى مشى الحال يابيه علشان عندنا صبة عمدان فى عماره تانيه(الموقع كان عباره عن 15 عماره ) علشان نلحق نخلص النهارده 
قلتله ان شاء الله هتخلص بس قلل المياه كده ماينفعش 
فقال ماشى يابيه حاضر وبعدها بكام قلبه رجع تانى وكأنى ماقلتلوش حاجه 
فطلبت منه ان يوقف الصب فلم يستجيب لى (لانى كنت جديد فى الموقع ماكملتش اسبوع وهم كانو واخدين على ان مشرف هو اللى بيشرف على الصبه وكان بيسيبهم ويروح يشرب شاى وهم شفالين مفيش رقيب عليهم) فوقفت امام العربانه وقلتله وقف شغل خالص 
فلقيته عمال بيرفع ايديه يمين وشمال ويعلى صوته 
قلتله ماتعليش صوتك عايزين نشتغل صح وبهدوء انا مش هستفيد حاجه لما اعطلك بالعكس انا كده بتاخر لكن فيه اصول للشغل 
فقال انا هروح لمدير المشروع وهنا اهم حاجه وهى مدير المشروع راح قال للمدير: البشمهندس بيعطلنا وموقف الخلاطه 
وهنا الرد الحاسم من المدير قاله اسمع كلام المهندس ولو على غلط زى مابيقولك نفذ كلامه 
جه المقاول وحب يعمل دور تهديد لان مفيش مقاول غيره فى الموقع وقال انا هخلص العاديه واخد عدتى وامشى قاله المدير من غير ماتكملها خد حاجتك وامشى 

ومن يومها وهو كان بيمشى زى مابيطلب منه بالظبط

وهنا اؤكد على حاجه وهو الدور المهم جدا لمديرين المشاريع يجب عليهم وضع حدود للمقاولين ويعطو للمهندس وضعه وقيمته امام المقاولين خصوصا اذا كان المهندس حديث التخرج او لسه بيبدأ طريقه لان معظم المقاولين يرو ان المهندس الحديث التخرج لسه مابيعرفش حاجه او بيتفلسفو عليه 

فمثلا يقول انا بقالى 20 او 30 سنه شغال وعمرى ماشفت كده مع انه عارف انه غلط وان المهندس صح ولكن يريد انشكك فى كلام المهندس او يجعله يتراجع عن كلامه واوامره

واسف على الاطاله وشكرا لكم


----------



## مراد الخزاعلة (14 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ... موضوع قيّم و انا استفدت منه شخصيا 


دمتم في رعاية الله يا بشمهندسين


----------

